# The Guess That Sheet Music Game



## An Die Freude

Here's a game for you, TC. The title pretty much says it all - someone posts the first few bars of a piece in sheet music form, and other's have to guess it. If no-one can get it, you can give clues.

The first person to guess correctly posts another piece of sheet music.

I suggest using this site for sheet music.

I'll start with an easy one:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Beethoven 'Moonlight' sonata.










Please dont cheat!


----------



## Meaghan

Oops. I clicked on the picture to see if that would make it bigger and it told me what it was. So now I can't guess. Don't click on the picture!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thats what I meant by no cheating! I forgive you though...


----------



## An Die Freude

emiellucifuge said:


> Beethoven 'Moonlight' sonata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont cheat!


Is it the finale form Mozart's 39th Symphony?


----------



## Webernite

Hey, I was about to post that.


----------



## Weston

Meaghan said:


> Oops. I clicked on the picture to see if that would make it bigger and it told me what it was. So now I can't guess. Don't click on the picture!


I did the exact same thing. I wouldn't have guessed it though.

I like this game!


----------



## Meaghan

An Die Freude or Webernite, post another so I can guess and post one!


----------



## An Die Freude

Here you go.

You can click my uploads, by the way.


----------



## daspianist

Reply to above post: 1st movement to Symphony no 25 in g minor by WAM, K. 183.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Edit: dam beaten to it!


----------



## Meaghan

emiellucifuge said:


> Edit: dam beaten to it!


Me too, by about 30 seconds. Grrr.

Post music, daspianist! I am determined to get one.


----------



## daspianist

Here you go lads - this is taken from the _third_ page of the score, but has some pretty clear clues


----------



## Meaghan

Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune!

(Debussy)

Will post mine in just a minute.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Prelude to the faun afternoon..

Edit: sorry if that didnt make much sense, I was typing as fast as I could to get my answer in!

Edit 2: Dam! Still lost!


----------



## daspianist

.. and we have a winnar  Looking forward to a new challenge


----------



## Meaghan

Okay, here. Sorry that took so long. And sorry I cut off the tempo marking, but I had to because it was right in line with the composer's name. It's an allegro, by the way.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Prokofievs 1st symphony I


----------



## Meaghan

emiellucifuge said:


> Prokofievs 1st symphony I


Next time I get one (which won't be for a few hours at least, because I'm about to leave to the house), I'll try to post something that takes people more than a minute. 

Do we have to do only the beginnings of pieces/movements, or can we do recognizable or distinctive sections that are not the beginnings?


----------



## An Die Freude

Meaghan said:


> Next time I get one (which won't be for a few hours at least, because I'm about to leave to the house), I'll try to post something that takes people more than a minute.
> 
> Do we have to do only the beginnings of pieces, or can we do recognizable/distinctive sections that are not the beginnings?


You can do any part of the piece, although if it is a minor part of the piece nobody will really get it.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Or how about a (well known) theme?










Once again please dont click on the image!


----------



## daspianist

^ Theme to the last movement of the Jupiter symphony, (no. 41 in C-Dur, also by WAM)


----------



## Rasa

Symph 41, last mvmt mozart

Edit. NOOOO GQLKQ JZEOLIA UJDLEKF JZEALK JZFDQILFK 4ZEAJIO ER LFKDGZ beat me to it


----------



## daspianist

lol this is officially my name now: "GQLKQ JZEOLIA UJDLEKF JZEALK JZFDQILFK 4ZEAJIO ER LFKDGZ"

New (and harder) music coming ))


----------



## emiellucifuge

Too easy....


----------



## Rasa

daspianist said:


> lol this is officially my name now: "GQLKQ JZEOLIA UJDLEKF JZEALK JZFDQILFK 4ZEAJIO ER LFKDGZ"
> 
> New (and harder) music coming ))


It was me ragepounding the kb


----------



## An Die Freude

I've got a good one... if only I could guess another piece...


----------



## Rasa

Just post. We can quote and give reply.


----------



## An Die Freude

Rasa said:


> Just post. We can quote and give reply.


Well... I did make the rules so I can't exactly bend them to my benefit...


----------



## daspianist

And here it is - if you can guess correctly the _*opera *_that this aria comes from I'd be very impressed. If you can name correctly the *aria*.. then +1 internet to you, good sir or madame.

Hint 1: It may help to play it on the piano .. it is after all a hauntingly beautiful melody.

Hint 2: consider the few instances in opera where the alto soprano must play and sing at the same time on stage...

Do you guys need more hints?


----------



## An Die Freude

I'm probably wrong, but is it from Ruslan and Lyudmila?


----------



## daspianist

Getting warm.. think mid 19th century Russian opera.

Hint 3: the girl who is singing this Aria is at her friend's house. This girl's friend is about to be married, but has fallen in love with another man. This man is all trouble - and will eventually _kill_ her grandmother. Her grandmother is very good at playing _cards_, and has a curious title which also happen to be the title of the opera.

This should pretty much give it away  I'll announce the answers soon - the opera is certainly not obscure.. in fact the Met in New York just recently performed it.


----------



## daspianist

And the answer is *The Queen of Spades* by Pytor Illich Tchaikovsky. This aria comes from Act 1 Scene 2, aptly titled "Pauline's aria" .. certainly a repertoire piece for opera students and has at times been arranged for Tenor voice as well.










I hand the baton to you, An die Freude.


----------



## An Die Freude

Ignore this post!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Very well, good one, though I think you could have kept the suspense going for a little while longer.


----------



## daspianist

I ignored that post - your turn An die *Freund*!


----------



## An Die Freude

The tempo marking's been cut off. It's an Adagio molto.


----------



## daspianist

^ Beethoven symphony no. 1 c-dur, op. 21 1st movement - the introduction *)


----------



## An Die Freude

Yep!

I'm signing off now. I'll be on tomorrow.


----------



## daspianist

See ya tomorrow


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'll begin anew!










Pay special attention to that glissando passage. There ain't one like it in the classical music world.


----------



## Ravellian

What a strange passage... it must either be written by Alkan or some 20th century weirdo. Any clues?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ravellian said:


> What a strange passage... it must either be written by Alkan or some *20th century weirdo*. Any clues?


One word hint.

Devilish.


----------



## Rasa

Thought of Ligeti but can't pin this down.


----------



## Webernite

Ravel?


----------



## Meaghan

Is it a work for solo piano, or is it orchestral (with this being either the piano part or a transcription)?


----------



## Air

Diabolical Suggestion by Prok! 

First I thought it might be the 8th sonata, but then I looked carefully at the melody following the glissando and saw "duh-duh-DUH-duh-duh-duh-duh" "du-DUUUH-duh". 

And here's that wicked moment!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJfDl6h9ZgI#t=2m04s


----------



## Meaghan

Another!!

(I clearly have nothing to do right now if I'm getting all impatient for people to post more music for me to identify. Woohoo, summer vacation.)


----------



## kv466

(notreallymeanttobedecipheredbutgiveitashotifyouwish)


----------



## Rasa

The titles and composers are on the scores?


----------



## emiellucifuge

very well.. if no one else is going:
(allegro con....)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

@Air: I knew I could count on you.


----------



## Rasa

Trombones ... Dvorak 9, 4th movement?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Indeed, the trombones gave it away. Your turn


----------



## Rasa




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

An error, or 4' 33" ?


----------



## Rasa

It's a link to a larger image....


----------



## An Die Freude

Can you give us a clue please?


----------



## Rasa

It's a symphonic poem


----------



## emiellucifuge

I dont recognise the music after playing it through. The dotted motif reminds of Franck's symphony. The shifted metre is interesting in the winds.

Also its interesting to see a C-clarinet.


----------



## Meaghan

It is _Les Preludes,_ by Liszt.


----------



## Meaghan

This is not the beginning of a piece, but it is similar to the beginning.


----------



## daspianist

Meaghan said:


> It is _Les Preludes,_ by Liszt.


OMG I so wanted to call it but was too lazy to go to Pertrucci to check out the score. Lesson learned :/


----------



## daspianist

Meaghan said:


> This is not the beginning of a piece, but it is similar to the beginning.


Beethoven piano sonata no. 30 *3rd *movement - variation 6


----------



## Rasa

moar!!!!!!


----------



## Meaghan

Rasa said:


> moar!!!!!!


How about if the person who gets it right doesn't remember to post another before they sign off, somebody else can?


----------



## Rasa

Just go. Forget the rules. this is sheet MADNESS


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Whatever it is, it's really good. It's even in D flat, my favorite key!! I'm sad I can't put my finger on the melody.

Just a random guess: Liszt's Consolation no. 3 (?) the famous one in D flat?


----------



## Rasa

That's not it.


----------



## Meaghan

@Huilu- D flat major is my favorite key too! But it's not that--the D flat consolation is in 4/4.

edit: Oh, Rasa already said so.


----------



## Air

It's Chopin's Scherzo No. 2! Lovely melody in that passage.


I have the advantage of having played A LOT of piano pieces in the past, but give me an orchestral score (even a famous one) and you got me stumped. 

I'll post a score before I sign off.


----------



## Air

Not the beginning of the piece, but I start from where the MADNESS begins


----------



## daspianist

^ Das wohltemperierte Clavier, erster Teil: e-moll, BWV 855 - Präludium  

by JSB of course ^_^ Y


----------



## Air

daspianist said:


> ^ Das wohltemperierte Clavier, erster Teil: e-moll, BWV 855 - Präludium
> 
> by JSB of course ^_^ Y


Sorry I switched it on you from the Liszt. But I love this passage from the WTC.

Good job, pretty dang fast!

Your turn man!


----------



## daspianist

^ Good stuff coming.. complete with similar level of MADNESS


----------



## daspianist

And here it is:










... and when I was learning this I would curse a lot everyday - but it was totally worth it.


----------



## Air

I know what it is (great, great piece!), but only because I searched "Massig bewegt" on google.  

So it's only fair to keep it open for others to guess.


It's interesting on paper how Late Romantic the piece looks (it is a Late Romantic piece in so many ways!), like Rachmaninoff with a handful of more accidentals and a good deal less bravura passages one could even say.


----------



## Rasa

Berg's Piano Sonata

I would say it is the latest possible romantic piece. It's on the brink of atonality. My first encounter with this piece was in a live performance by Hélène Grimaud, and it was masterful. The entire audience was on the tip of their seat.


----------



## daspianist

^ Tchaikovsky string serenade (Valse movement), Op. 48 C-Dur

It has been one of my favourites.. and Im certainly looking to collect more versions of this gem. Any recommendations (I have Mr. Handsome Opportunist - aka. Herbert von Karajan)?


----------



## daspianist

Sorry its a bit small - start with the viola line and hop over to the 1 violin line for hint


----------



## peeyaj

A huge pardon, if I disrupt the game, but I just want to post these.. May I? 

1. A related piece of composition of this music sheet was hugely influential in Philip Glass' works.










*
a. Title of the music sheet and the movement.

b. Name of the related piece of music that influenced Glass.*

2. This composition is mysterious.

*
a. Title of the music sheet.

b. Your favorite movement.*


----------



## Rasa

peeyaj said:


>


Schubert's unvollendete

DasPianist, is it an orchestral transcription ?


----------



## daspianist

Nope, the item I put up is not an orchestral transcription - this shiet is real, man!

Which composer would think of inserting fugues into their _symphonic_ works?


----------



## Meaghan

Mozart, Piano Concert No. 20 in d minor, mvt. 1

edit: Hey, you took it down! ^This is what the autograph excerpt you posted was. And I know what the symphonic thing is because you just said it, but I won't tell.


----------



## daspianist

Meaghan said:


> Mozart, Piano Concert No. 20 in d minor, mvt. 1
> 
> edit: Hey, you took it down! ^This is what the autograph excerpt you posted was. And I know what the symphonic thing is because you just said it, but I won't tell.


Hahaha you are too quick. The next sheet upload goes to you


----------



## Meaghan

Sorry, I didn't mean to tangle things up! It was luck; you posted my favorite Mozart piano concerto while I was looking. But here you go:

These two images go together, I just split them up so they wouldn't have to be tiny.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HAHA! The fact that there's German instead of Italian markings, and a long phrase in the beginning in German, it's definitely Mahler. Although it could be R. Strauss, but not as likely. But that's all I can guess for, I don't know that much Mahler.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Its Mahler 2 last movement.


----------



## Meaghan

Yep! 

[more words]


----------



## emiellucifuge

This is not the beginning of the piece!


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

Slavonic Dance Dvorack


----------



## Webernite

daspianist said:


>


Sorry, I'm confused. What was this one?


----------



## daspianist

^ That be Mendelssohn's "Reformation" symphony, d-moll Op. 107. The last movement.


----------



## Couchie




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Is that the Faerie's Air and Death Waltz? Or a sequel?

(I didn't cheat and look at the internet )


----------



## Couchie

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Is that the Faerie's Air and Death Waltz? Or a sequel?
> 
> (I didn't cheat and look at the internet )


Yes-ish! Technically "String Quartet No. 556(b) for Strings in A Minor ("Motoring Accident")" but often presented as the sequel/second page to the Faerie's Aire and Death Waltz.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yay! Does that mean I post the next sheet music? Here it is!









I took a picture of the music, which I have. This is one part.


----------



## Meaghan

Russian Easter Overture (Rimsky-Korsakov)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Meaghan said:


> Russian Easter Overture (Rimsky-Korsakov)


Easy enough  The big flute solo that's harder than it looks, unless you can play well.


----------



## Meaghan

Here you go:


----------



## Trout

Sinfonia Concertante by Mozart?


----------



## Meaghan

Yes. Specifically K 364. There's another one (K 297b), but a lot of stuff about it is disputed, so whatever.

Your turn!


----------



## Trout

I'm pretty new to the thread, but I think I got the hang of this.


----------



## Meaghan

Vaughan Williams' _Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis_


----------



## Meaghan

Here is this:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Now im really confused, Sanctus petrus got mine right, what happened to the order?


----------



## Rasa

emiellucifuge said:


> Now im really confused, Sanctus petrus got mine right, what happened to the order?


We have abandoned order in favour of more sheets. Keep them posted


----------



## Meaghan

emiellucifuge said:


> Now im really confused, Sanctus petrus got mine right, what happened to the order?


I think what we've been doing is that if the person who gets it right does not post another before they sign off, somebody else takes their turn.

Since nobody's guessed mine, here's another from the same song cycle:


----------



## Couchie

Meaghan said:


> I think what we've been doing is that if the person who gets it right does not post another before they sign off, somebody else takes their turn.
> 
> Since nobody's guessed mine, here's another from the same song cycle:


Schubert's Winterreise.


----------



## Couchie

Try this one (not the beginning of the piece).
It may help for you to play it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Major major MAJOR Like!

Prokofiev's 2nd Piano Concerto, the terrifying Cadenza. I like the use of 3 clefs there  he would resort to that in major piano pieces.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Since Prokofiev was just done, I won't do him again.

Here's a tricky one


----------



## peeyaj

peeyaj said:


> A huge pardon, if I disrupt the game, but I just want to post these.. May I?
> 
> 1. A related piece of composition of this music sheet was hugely influential in Philip Glass' works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> a. Title of the music sheet and the movement.
> 
> b. Name of the related piece of music that influenced Glass.*


*
a. Piano Trio no. 2 in E-flat, D.929, Andante con Moto

b. Piano Trio no. 1 in B-flat, D.898

*


> 2. This composition is mysterious.
> 
> *
> a. Title of the music sheet.
> 
> b. Your favorite movement.*


*
a. Symphony no. 8 in B minor "Unfinished"

b. The first movement*


----------



## Rasa

Good job, you just answered your own post.


----------



## peeyaj

Rasa said:


> Good job, you just answered your own post.


 Credit goes to you for answering the 2nd question..


----------



## Meaghan

@Huilu- hint?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Meaghan said:


> @Huilu- hint?


Look carefully at the viola line (that's the melody, hum it to yourself). It's _Russian_, and it's from a _Ballet_, and it's probably the most gorgeous movement in that whole ballet. Not exactly _very_ famous, but it is, sorta. Or at least it should be.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I played the viola line this morning on the piano repeatedly. Despite its beauty I could not connect it to a piece within my memory


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

emiellucifuge said:


> I played the viola line this morning on the piano repeatedly. Despite its beauty I could not connect it to a piece within my memory


Ahhhh...  Should I just wait til someone gets it (I know there are at least a handful of people on this forum that know it well), or tell you all?


----------



## Meaghan

I'm still trying! Maybe in a little while?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Meaghan said:


> I'm still trying! Maybe in a little while?


Yeah, I guess you can keep researching on youtube "Slow russian ballet famous"


----------



## Meaghan

Okay, I guess I give up...


----------



## Trout

I think I found it, but only after looking on the internet


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Fine, I'll give it to you. And a very special recording too, this is the composer conducting, the recording remastered to improve the sound.





"Petit Adagio" from Autumn from _the Seasons_. 

You're all free to begin with another sheet music.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Should have guessed it was Glazunov


----------



## Argus

This one's easy if you know it:


----------



## Romantic Geek

If you know something about me, this should be an easy guess. But you don't have to know anything about me to know this piece. It's often performed.

Edit: My b...I'll keep this one up so someone can guess, but let's use whoever gets the above one right for the next one


----------



## Rasa

Argus said:


> This one's easy if you know it:


Cardew's treatise


----------



## Argus

Rasa said:


> Cardew's treatise


That's correct.


----------



## Rasa




----------



## Meaghan

Rasa's: Brahms, Hungarian Dance #4


----------



## Rasa

Dat answer


----------



## Meaghan

Though I am also trying to figure out Romantic Geek's piece. Is it from a theme and variations? It kind of sounds like a variation.

Here's this:


----------



## Meaghan

And this is the next page of it. The clarinet line is the most important!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Rasa said:


> Cardew's treatise


Just curious, is that actually playable? What does it sound like?


----------



## An Die Freude

Meaghan said:


> And this is the next page of it. The clarinet line is the most important!


Clarinet Concerto In A Major, Mozart?


----------



## Argus

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Just curious, is that actually playable? What does it sound like?


Don't think of Treatise or scores like it as being an exact blueprint for the sounds like in standard notation. The score is more a guide for the performers, who are free to interpret the notation as they see fit. Therefore, the only answer as to what it sounds like is, it sounds like the performers play it. It is debatable how important the score is to the overall outcome of the piece, but it has at least some impact on its total structure.

Here's a site that explains Treatise.

And here's one interpretation of part of it:


----------



## Meaghan

An Die Freude said:


> Clarinet Concerto In A Major, Mozart?


Nope.

Okay, It's Rachmaninov's 2nd symphony, mvt. 3. A beautiful clarinet solo, and the first symphony I ever played.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Anyone got mine yet? I promise it's one of this composer's most famous pieces...! And this isn't THAT strange of a composer, especially if you know me.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Meaghan said:


> Nope.
> 
> Okay, It's Rachmaninov's 2nd symphony, mvt. 3. A beautiful clarinet solo, and the first symphony I ever played.


Aww, wish Id had a chance to attempt that, its one of my favourites.

No idea about yours RG


----------



## Couchie

No idea on Romantic Geek's.

Here's another to chew on:


----------



## Trout

Something by Richard Strauss, perhaps?


----------



## Air

Trout said:


> Something by Richard Strauss, perhaps?


Overture from _Der Rosenkavalier_.


----------



## Air




----------



## Romantic Geek

OK - hint for mine. American composer sometime before Copland's birth.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

meaghan said:


> nope.
> 
> Okay, it's rachmaninov's 2nd symphony, mvt. 3. A beautiful clarinet solo, and the first symphony i ever played.


grrrrrrrrrr  I hate that symphony!

Because that clarinet solo has made me cry.


----------



## Argus

Romantic Geek said:


> OK - hint for mine. American composer sometime before Copland's birth.


MacDowell or Beach? That doesn't help as I've never heard anything by either of them.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Argus said:


> MacDowell or Beach? That doesn't help as I've never heard anything by either of them.


Oh boy...um, neither!

OK, this is a big hint (and if you've ever listened to a sampler of American classical music, usually this piece is on it...) but it's imitating an instrument (the name of the piece) that's typically associated with the south.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Romantic Geek said:


> Oh boy...um, neither!
> 
> OK, this is a big hint (and if you've ever listened to a sampler of American classical music, usually this piece is on it...) but it's imitating an instrument (the name of the piece) that's typically associated with the south.


Gottchalk's the Banjo????


----------



## Meaghan

Air - Bruckner, Symphony #7, Scherzo. I recognized the motive in the trumpet.


----------



## Meaghan

Huilu - Can we each post one now?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Meaghan said:


> Huilu - Can we each post one now?


Sure!

Hint: you can't actually find this piece on IMSLP, you have to buy it (or in my case, be given it):


----------



## emiellucifuge

Finale of Shostakovich 5?


----------



## Argus

Oh it's the play 252 straight A's in a row, pause, then end on a D piece, by Prokofiev.


----------



## Meaghan

^ :lol: Though I'm fairly certain emiel is right.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Argus said:


> Oh it's the play 252 straight A's in a row, pause, then end on a D piece, by Prokofiev.


I got an example of that too, only it's on a high C, and the piccolo is playing in that range too.

But emiel has it.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Gottchalk's the Banjo????


We got a winner!


----------



## Meaghan

Okay, I post.

(and emiel?  )


----------



## Couchie

Muahahahaha...


----------



## pjang23

Meaghan said:


> Okay, I post.
> 
> (and emiel?  )


The trill and "Maestoso" remind me of Brahms Piano Concerto No.1. However, it's not D minor.


----------



## Air

Couchie said:


> Muahahahaha...
> View attachment 2038


Wagner's _Götterdämmerung_!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Sorry for the delay, (time zone differences and all), Ill have a real good one in about 1hr 30


----------



## emiellucifuge

@meaghan, yours is the final movement of Mahler's 7th.


----------



## Meaghan

emiellucifuge said:


> Sorry for the delay, (time zone differences and all)


Were you sleeping? _Verboten_!



emiellucifuge said:


> @meaghan, yours is the final movement of Mahler's 7th.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes, im unashamed to say I was!

Seems I have two now. If you dont wish to wait then someone feel free to post one


----------



## Meaghan

emiellucifuge said:


> Yes, im unashamed to say I was!


It's okay; I shall now do the same. G'night, Amsterdam.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Here you go, a double:

1. (a piano transcription of an orchestral piece)








2.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I feel sad that I can't recognize either. I don't know as much German music as some. 
My only guess is Mahler again, or Bruckner.


----------



## emiellucifuge

The first one is I suppose 'technically' not german.

The second is a variation on a well-known theme. Try playing the clarinet parts/


----------



## Argus

emiellucifuge said:


> The first one is I suppose 'technically' not german.
> 
> The second is a variation on a well-known theme. Try playing the clarinet parts/


I haven't heard quite a few in this thread, but I have definitely heard both of these. The bassoon part in the first one and the clarinets in the second are really recognisable melodies. I can't think of the titles though.

I'm thinking Berlioz or Beethoven but I could be way off. That 'technically' not German might mean Austrian leading to Schubert.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Seems a little too chromatic for Schubert to me...


----------



## Webernite

Is it Liszt?


----------



## Meaghan

Webernite said:


> Is it Liszt?


He says it's "technically not German," so it's got to be Austrian.

I know I know it! It's going to drive me crazy, and I'm sure I'll feel like a fool when somebody finally identifies it.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Maybe that was misleading. The music is definitely germanic, and the composer spent much of his professional career in Germany, Weimar..., but he was originally Hungarian. So yes well done Webernite.


----------



## Meaghan

2nd one sounds like a variation on Mozart's k 331 piano sonata, mvt. 1, which is a theme & variations to begin with. I could do some research to find out what later composer wrote variations on it, but would that be cheating?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Youre right that its a variation of that Mozart sonata. I hope someone knows who wrote it, if not go ahead. Ive posted 2 anyway


----------



## Argus

Liszt's Faust Symphony. Now I know why Berlioz was in my mind.


----------



## Zanralotta

emiellucifuge said:


> Youre right that its a variation of that Mozart sonata. I hope someone knows who wrote it, if not go ahead. Ive posted 2 anyway


I recently played Reger's Vatriation on a Theme by Mozart and this reminds me of it like Whoa! (Though Reger was not opnly "technically German" but a native of Bavaria - my ex-desk neighbour came from the same city as him)


----------



## Meaghan

Zanralotta said:


> I recently played Reger's Vatriation on a Theme by Mozart and this reminds me of it like Whoa!


Yes, that's it (I looked it up, but that felt kind of illegitimate). Your turn to post one!


----------



## Argus

I'll do two, mainly because I'm not sure if anyone will know the first one:



















The instrumentation on the second one might give it away.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Meaghan said:


> Yes, that's it (I looked it up, but that felt kind of illegitimate). Your turn to post one!


Nooooo!

I found that on youtube that exact piece, because I was looking up "variation german con moto" but it didn't sound like it! dahhh if I only listened more closely!

I actually liked what I heard, I'll go look it up again. 

I do recognize Argus' 2nd score, but I can't put a name to it.


----------



## Meaghan

I cannot see the second score...


----------



## Air

Hope this one isn't too hard since I absolutely love it.

It's one of my favorites from a slightly less famous composer that in my opinion should be much more well known. The part of the score posted is from the middle of the last movement of the piece, where the music suddenly spurns into orgasmic delight.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Just to confirm, they were indeed Liszt's Faust Symphony, and Reger's Variations and Fugue


----------



## Argus

Hint: They are both from the same country and were born in the same city. They also have something else in common.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Lets move on?


----------



## Argus

emiellucifuge said:


> Lets move on?


I cannot believe nobody can get either of mine. The only other clue I can give is that they are both from New York and have Jewish roots.


----------



## Meaghan

I couldn't see the second one for some reason.  What are they? (Unless you want to leave it and see if somebody can still guess.)

Here's one:


----------



## emiellucifuge

The first I just dont recognise. The 2nd I feel I would recognise if I knew it, the instrumentation is quite 'unusual'.
Unfortunately I dont think I know either piece.


----------



## Meaghan

Argus, is one of them Morton Feldman?


----------



## Argus

Meaghan said:


> Argus, is one of them Morton Feldman?


Yes. The piece isn't one of his better known so I'll just tell you. It's called Spring of Chosroes.



emiel said:


> The first I just dont recognise. The 2nd I feel I would recognise if I knew it, the instrumentation is quite 'unusual'.
> Unfortunately I dont think I know either piece.


Steve Reich's Electric Counterpoint.

Since no one got either of them I'm going to post another:


----------



## Air

Air said:


> Hope this one isn't too hard since I absolutely love it.
> 
> It's one of my favorites from a slightly less famous composer that in my opinion should be much more well known. The part of the score posted is from the middle of the last movement of the piece, where the music suddenly spurns into orgasmic delight.
> 
> View attachment 2048


Any takers before I post another one?

Hint - the composer of this work was born two years after Liszt and three years after Chopin and Schumann.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thought it might be Alkan but dont know the piece.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Air said:


> Hope this one isn't too hard since I absolutely love it.
> 
> It's one of my favorites from a slightly less famous composer that in my opinion should be much more well known. The part of the score posted is from the middle of the last movement of the piece, where the music suddenly spurns into orgasmic delight.
> 
> View attachment 2048


Ok... one guess here... I may have heard this on the radio a while back. Alkan: Aesop's Feast opus 39 no 12 in E Minor ?


----------



## Couchie

^ I guess not?


----------



## Rasa

Crumb's spiral galaxy. It was on the plastic bags of my scores store for a while


----------



## Air

Wups, sorry for stalling the thread. It is indeed by Alkan, not Aesop's Feast but rather the Symphony for Solo Piano, specifically the 4th movement. Here's the piece as played by the Hamelinator (the part of the score I posted starts at around 2:01)


----------



## Couchie

Air said:


> Wups, sorry for stalling the thread. It is indeed by Alkan, not Aesop's Feast but rather the Symphony for Solo Piano, specifically the 4th movement. Here's the piece as played by the Hamelinator (the part of the score I posted starts at around 2:01)


Awww crap, I should have looked more closely at your score, I assumed it was some random etude I've never heard but the Symphony for Solo Piano with Hamelin is one of my favourite recordings.


----------



## An Die Freude

Seeing as nobody's posted anything new...


----------



## ThatOneShortGuy

Hi, I'm new here. I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place, so please let me know if I'm not.

I have a friend who works in a university library and he came across a large orchestral work where the title page and cover have gone missing. No one seems to know what the work is, but it is (from what we can deduce) a large orchestral work in B Major (maybe?). The first movement is some sort of Polka that starts on m. 12 (so there's something--an Intro or Prelude) that comes before it, and there's a later movement known as "Fugue." The orchestration is fairly standard, except that an organ is used in the final pages. Please help! Here are 5 scans of the work:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Oh, well now _that's_ something practical! This was a game, but that would be highly interesting to discover who wrote it!

Seems to me that it wasn't originally a Polka, but changed to that tempo at the end. There's a rehearsal marking 10 already there, so it's a much longer piece. I feel like I recognize the melody for the fugue.


----------



## Rasa

It's Weinberger - Schwanda: Polka and Fugue, Reiner

Pretty particular details, so:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=orchestral+work+polka+fugue+organ

(sorry, I'm a douche)


----------



## ThatOneShortGuy

Thank you so much!

And honestly, I tried Google, Petrucci/IMSLP, WIMA, and YouTube for about 1.5 hours and didn't get anywhere.


----------



## Couchie

Meaghan said:


> I couldn't see the second one for some reason.  What are they? (Unless you want to leave it and see if somebody can still guess.)
> 
> Here's one:


:lol: Beethoven's Les Adieux?


----------



## Couchie

Guess:


----------



## PhillipPark

I'd recognize that flute melody anywhere (probably because I listen to Petrushka at some point every day).

Guess:


----------



## Meaghan

Couchie said:


> :lol: Beethoven's Les Adieux?


Ha! In my defense, I think I posted that before I made it my avatar. Hopefully.


----------



## Couchie

Another!


----------



## Sofronitsky

PhillipPark said:


> I'd recognize that flute melody anywhere (probably because I listen to Petrushka at some point every day).
> 
> Guess:
> 
> View attachment 2188


Ravel's Pavane, I was playing it earlier today after hearing the composer's own recording of it. So brilliant but such a different interpretation than I've ever heard. I guess no one follows the composer.


----------



## PhillipPark

Sofronitsky said:


> Ravel's Pavane, I was playing it earlier today after hearing the composer's own recording of it. So brilliant but such a different interpretation than I've ever heard. I guess no one follows the composer.


I think it's because most people don't treat it as a piece being evocative of a young girl dancing, but a piece of pure nostalgia. Treating it like the latter makes it easier to play...


----------



## jalex

Couchie said:


> Another!
> View attachment 2189


Parsifal overture!

This thread deserves resurrection.


----------



## Couchie

jalex said:


> Parsifal overture!
> 
> This thread deserves resurrection.


Good, verrrrry good.


----------



## jalex

I've been a bit sneaky with that one to avoid making it too obvious but it should be recognisable.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Beethoven 8. I don't know what you've done to it but the third page is definitely Beethoven's Eighth Symphony.


----------



## Couchie

The choice of accidentals on the third page makes me suspect Berlioz. It's obviously not Symphonie fantastique, and jalex doesn't seem the type to post an operatic extract. The steady pulses of the first page invokes a Serenade, playing it on my piano, it sounds vaguely Italianate... Hmmm... I propose _Harold en Italie_?


----------



## Meaghan

No, Klavierspieler is definitely right about the third page being Beethoven 8 (I'm playing it in orchestra now).


----------



## jalex

Klavierspieler said:


> I don't know what you've done to it but the third page is definitely Beethoven's Eighth Symphony.


 What have I done to it? I took that directly from IMSLP.

Edit: my comment was about the second extract.


----------



## jalex

Couchie said:


> I propose _Harold en Italie_?


Yuh, third movement.


----------



## jalex

Argus said:


>


Satie's Vexations.


----------



## Klavierspieler

One moment please and I'll get something up; I'm experiencing technical difficulties at the moment.


----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## Trout

Starts at about 0:43


----------



## Klavierspieler

Trout said:


> Starts at about 0:43


Right you are!

Weren't you so surprised?


----------



## Trout

Klavierspieler said:


> Right you are!
> 
> Weren't you so surprised?


I am just glad it was the second movement, otherwise I might not have been able to identify it.


----------



## Trout

Click to enlarge.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Trout said:


> I am just glad it was the second movement, otherwise I might not have been able to identify it.


The second sheet actually had the third movement on it.


----------



## Trout

Any guesses on mine, or shall I post a different sheet?


----------



## Meaghan

Alpensinfonie?


----------



## Trout

Meaghan said:


> Alpensinfonie?


Yes! At its powerful climax _Auf dem Gipfel_. Your turn


----------



## musicrom

I just found this really old thread. Here's a kind of easy one (I think):


----------



## Celloman

It's "The Prince and the Princess" from Rimsky-Korsakov's _Scheherezade_.


----------



## Mahlerian

Berg's Violin Concerto, of course!

This one's rarer, but there is text to help out.


----------



## DrKilroy

This is Stravinsky's Threni. 

Here's the next one, not so difficult I hope. 









Best regards, Dr


----------



## Mahlerian

Sibelius's...3rd, I think?

Bah...it's the 6th. But I had to look it up.

Okay, hopefully this takes a little longer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> Sibelius's...3rd, I think?
> 
> Bah...it's the 6th. But I had to look it up.
> 
> Okay, hopefully this takes a little longer.


Looks German to me. So many horn parts. :tiphat:


----------



## DrKilroy

I do not know which one it is, but it is surely a Bruckner symphony.  


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Mahlerian

DrKilroy said:


> I do not know which one it is, but it is surely a Bruckner symphony.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Getting close! The key and instrumentation should be enough to get it from here.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> Getting close! The key and instrumentation should be enough to get it from here.


My guess is Bruckner 4? one of the movements. The double-dotting may also be giving it away.


----------



## DrKilroy

I'd say it is No. 8, given the presence of a contrabass tuba and what I think are Wagner tubas, which are absent from No. 4. But let's wait for Mahlerian's response - I am not really a Bruckner expert. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Mahlerian

DrKilroy said:


> I'd say it is No. 8, given the presence of a contrabass tuba and what I think are Wagner tubas, which are absent from No. 4. But let's wait for Mahlerian's response - I am not really a Bruckner expert.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Right! If you know No. 8 well enough, you can recognize the themes of every movement in that page (which is right at the end): flutes and clarinets are playing the main motif of the scherzo, horns the main motif of the adagio, lower brass and bassoons the main theme of the first movement transposed into the major, and the trumpets and Wagner tubas the rhythm associated with the finale.


----------



## DrKilroy

This knowledge I have yet to achieve. 

This one is harder, but still doable, I believe:









Best regards, Dr


----------



## jani

An Die Freude said:


> Here's a game for you, TC. The title pretty much says it all - someone posts the first few bars of a piece in sheet music form, and other's have to guess it. If no-one can get it, you can give clues.
> 
> The first person to guess correctly posts another piece of sheet music.
> 
> I suggest using this site for sheet music.
> 
> I'll start with an easy one:
> View attachment 1999


I know! ITS MOZARTS JUPITER SYMPHONY!


----------



## DrKilroy

If it is too hard (I see), let's have some tips - it is from the scherzo of a symphony by one of my favourite composers. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> Right! If you know No. 8 well enough, you can recognize the themes of every movement in that page (which is right at the end): flutes and clarinets are playing the main motif of the scherzo, horns the main motif of the adagio, lower brass and bassoons the main theme of the first movement transposed into the major, and the trumpets and Wagner tubas the rhythm associated with the finale.


Ah! I heard that symphony recently, but couldn't recall that particular moment. I think Bruckner's orchestral is extraordinarily Russian in that 8thsymphony, especially his use of Woodwinds which is completely different from Wagner, Brahms, etc. No doubt at its creation (which must have been quite late for him) there were many Russian works he could have heard and studied while composing that.


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ah! I heard that symphony recently, but couldn't recall that particular moment. I think Bruckner's orchestral is extraordinarily Russian in that 8thsymphony, especially his use of Woodwinds which is completely different from Wagner, Brahms, etc. No doubt at its creation (which must have been quite late for him) there were many Russian works he could have heard and studied while composing that.


Like I said, it's the final coda.

Anyway, I'm sure the version you heard was, as above, the revision, but it's interesting to note that the orchestration in the original version is very different, not as richly colored. It might be indeed that when he went about making revisions he went to study from Rimsky-Korsakov, who was one of the best orchestrators of his time, but I'm not sure.

The thing in any music that strikes me as "Russian" whenever I hear it is string lines in bare octaves, usually playing a minor key melody or motif of some kind. You can hear the same thing in Bruckner (at the beginning of the 8th) as well as in a composer who thought very highly of Bruckner, Sibelius.

DrKilroy, I still haven't figured it out. Sorry about that.


----------



## DrKilroy

Okay, perhaps it was only for hardcore anglophiles.  It was the scherzo from Vaughan Williams' Sinfonia antartica. Sorry for stopping the game for a while. Let's try something easier.  ( I do not know if it is easy. In fact, I do not want it to be particularly easy  ).









Best regards, Dr


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

DrKilroy said:


> Okay, perhaps it was only for hardcore anglophiles.  It was the scherzo from Vaughan Williams' Sinfonia antartica. Sorry for stopping the game for a while. Let's try something easier.  ( I do not know if it is easy. In fact, I do not want it to be particularly easy ).
> 
> View attachment 38969
> 
> 
> Best regards, Dr


I happened to be in a practice room with my flute when I opened this file up, so I played the flute line at the top, just one measure--"AHHHH I know it!"  The Polonaise from Eugene Onegin by Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

My turn!!!

I suggest hearing out some of those contrapuntal lines. I mean, just cuz, not to actually help you figure out who it is. That's my one hint.


----------



## Mahlerian

I'm just going to go for the obvious and guess that it's Glazunov's Violin Concerto...wasn't it in D-flat?


----------



## musicrom

Mahlerian said:


> I'm just going to go for the obvious and guess that it's Glazunov's Violin Concerto...wasn't it in D-flat?


After cheating and looking up the score for Glazunov's Violin Concerto on IMSLP, I can confirm for you that you were, in fact, correct. Your turn to post.


----------



## Mahlerian

Here...let's see how quickly people get this one.


----------



## Celloman

Is it Rimsky-Korsakov? I don't recognize the piece...


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Tchaikovsky's Symphony No.1, *strong* unforgettable tunes!

This one is easy if you know it.


----------



## Guest

I've just discovered this great thread! I'm good at reading/hearing scores. No fargin' idea for Richannenes Wrahms' contribution. Blimey! Come on, tell us!


----------



## DrKilroy

If I am not mistaken, this is Sibelius' Tapiola. Am I right?


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Guest

Hey Doc, hope you're right!


----------



## DrKilroy

I remember these seconds in violins, so I suppose I am right. 

How about this one:









Best regards, Dr


----------



## Mahlerian

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Tchaikovsky's Symphony No.1, *strong* unforgettable tunes!


I chose that page because I love the harp-like effect he gets out of that pizzicato burst. It feels so fresh and invigorating.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

The first time I listened to Glazunov's Symphony No.4 I though it had a harp "with something missing", no harp, it was all string pizzicato.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

DrKilroy said:


> I remember these seconds in violins, so I suppose I am right.
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> View attachment 39227
> 
> 
> Best regards, Dr


All I can guess is a 20th century concerto for 2 Pianos, and I barely know any of them, except for maybe Poulenc, but that doesn't look like Poulenc.


----------



## Mahlerian

DrKilroy said:


> I remember these seconds in violins, so I suppose I am right.
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> View attachment 39227
> 
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Bartok's Concerto for Two Pianos, Percussion, and Orchestra?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> Bartok's Concerto for Two Pianos, Percussion, and Orchestra?


Oh yeah, that idea came to me, but I didn't know he made such a work. The writing is very Bartokian though, reminds me of his 3rd piano concerto, also Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh yeah, that idea came to me, but I didn't know he made such a work. The writing is very Bartokian though, reminds me of his 3rd piano concerto, also Concerto for Orchestra.


The snare drum tipped me off, as well as the rhythmic writing. The 2 Piano Concerto was arranged by the composer from his Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Wild guess after a quick Wikipedia/Youtube search: perhaps Vaughan Williams's Concerto for Two Pianos and orchestra? 
My first impressions are good.


----------



## DrKilroy

All works you mentioned are great, but nope, this is not any of them. Bartok guesses make some sense, I believe, but it is not Bartok.  

Hint: strings play a peculiar role in this piece.

EDIT: Oh, and it is not any kind of concerto.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## DrKilroy

Oh, come on! It is not that hard!  If nobody guesses it until tomorrow, I shall give you one more hint. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## BaronScarpia

Orff's Carmina Burana?


----------



## DrKilroy

Sorry, nope. Try again. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## CBD

Is it something by Messiaen?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

DrKilroy said:


> All works you mentioned are great, but nope, this is not any of them. Bartok guesses make some sense, I believe, but it is not Bartok.
> 
> Hint: strings play a peculiar role in this piece.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and it is not any kind of concerto.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


I've changed my mind! It think it's Ives! Is it??


----------



## DrKilroy

Good guess, Huilu!  Just tell us the name of the piece, but it should be pretty easy now.  


Best regards, Dr


----------



## BaronScarpia

Central Park in the Dark??


----------



## Guest

Come on Doc, spill the beans, will 'ya !!!


----------



## DrKilroy

It's Central Park in the Dark, a great piece.  


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

DrKilroy said:


> It's Central Park in the Dark, a great piece.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Yay happy me! I actually don't know that work so well, but I know other things like the 3 pieces in new England, and those polyrhythms I suddenly realized were ragtime beats mixed in.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I give another one! More like part of a score than a full page, but that little sliver should be enough for some, since it's an _extremely _prominent line at the point of this piece.


----------



## dgee

^^^^^ that be the end of Prok PC 3


----------



## PetrB

.................................................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

dgee said:


> ^^^^^ that be the end of Prok PC 3


Correct! I might just play that in the Fall, my university's orchestra will accompany a pianist playing this, and I will only find out if I'm going to be a part of that group in September.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Here are some pieces.


----------



## omega

The third score is the beginning of Mendelssohn's First Symphony. 
I have no idea what the others could be...


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

omega said:


> The third score is the beginning of Mendelssohn's First Symphony.
> I have no idea what the others could be...


You are correct about the Mendelssohn.

I won't give the identity of the other pieces right now. I'll wait till tomorrow to give the answer incase someone does know.

I will give a hint for both though. The first one is by either Mozart or Haydn and the second is by an American composer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> You are correct about the Mendelssohn.
> 
> I won't give the identity of the other pieces right now. I'll wait till tomorrow to give the answer incase someone does know.
> 
> I will give a hint for both though. The first one is by either Mozart or Haydn and the seconD is by an American composer.


Hehe, WELL, if it can only be Mozart or Haydn, I guess Haydn first because of that thematic minimalism. It looks like it's the first movement of a D major symphony, which Haydn probably write a bunch in, so I couldn't guess which.

That waltz seems uncannily heavy, probably to a humorous effect, but I don't think Ives wrote waltzes. Someone around Gottschalk's time, but possibly not him.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

The first one is Mozart's Symphony No. 4; Mozart's early symphonies have a vitality that is somewhat veiled in later Mozart.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Richannes Wrahms said:


> The first one is Mozart's Symphony No. 4; Mozart's early symphonies have a vitality that is somewhat veiled in later Mozart.


You are correct Wrahms!

I will give one more hint for the Waltz. Its by a composer who died at the age of 49.

EDIT 6:19 PM- I think I'll just give the answer now. Its Scott Joplin's Harmony Club Waltz. Here are youtube links to all the pieces I had.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Here are some more. I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I would have never guessed the waltz 

Here is something to guess, shouldn't be too hard:


----------



## DrKilroy

Seems nobody was able to recognize the scores above (including me, that is!). I'll try to revive it with something easier, perhaps.









Sorry for the large file, it is my wallpaper. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## musicrom

DrKilroy said:


> Seems nobody was able to recognize the scores above (including me, that is!). I'll try to revive it with something easier, perhaps.
> 
> View attachment 40390
> 
> 
> Sorry for the large file, it is my wallpaper.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Is this Stravinsky's Dumbarton Oaks? I've never listened to it, but the instrumentation and the key signatures match, so I'm thinking it must be that. Would you recommend the piece?


----------



## PetrB

musicrom said:


> Is this Stravinsky's Dumbarton Oaks? I've never listened to it, but the instrumentation and the key signatures match, so I'm thinking it must be that. Would you recommend the piece?


Give that man a cigar!

P.s. _Delightful piece... time for a listen..._


----------



## musicrom

Thanks for the link. The piece was surprisingly pleasant to listen to (my experience with Stravinsky has been very much hit or miss; some great moments, but some very confusing ones for me as well). Definitely worth a second listen.

Here's one that hopefully won't be too hard:









(P.S. How do you guys find and post scores, because what I always have to do is scroll through Google Images to find a piece without the title right in it, which is very time-consuming? Is there an easier way?)


----------



## Brad

musicrom said:


> Thanks for the link. The piece was surprisingly pleasant to listen to (my experience with Stravinsky has been very much hit or miss; some great moments, but some very confusing ones for me as well). Definitely worth a second listen.
> 
> Here's one that hopefully won't be too hard:
> 
> View attachment 41152
> 
> 
> (P.S. How do you guys find and post scores, because what I always have to do is scroll through Google Images to find a piece without the title right in it, which is very time-consuming? Is there an easier way?)


Beethoven's violin concerto?!


----------



## musicrom

Brad said:


> Beethoven's violin concerto?!


Yep! Your turn!


----------



## Brad

Here's a good one


----------



## Winterreisender

Brad said:


> View attachment 41157
> 
> 
> Here's a good one


The first couple of notes look like Dies Irae. Could it be Liszt's _Totentanz_?


----------



## Brad

Winterreisender said:


> The first couple of notes look like Dies Irae. Could it be Liszt's _Totentanz_?


Yes, indeed it is!


----------



## Winterreisender

Ok! try this one...


----------



## omega

Last movement from Schubert string quartet n°15 ?


----------



## omega

musicrom said:


> (P.S. How do you guys find and post scores, because what I always have to do is scroll through Google Images to find a piece without the title right in it, which is very time-consuming? Is there an easier way?)


http://imslp.org/


----------



## omega

musicrom said:


> (P.S. How do you guys find and post scores, because what I always have to do is scroll through Google Images to find a piece without the title right in it, which is very time-consuming? Is there an easier way?)


http://imslp.org/
This website contains a great deal of scores available to free downloading (some of them are not Public Domain). I sometimes go there to look the score of what I'm listening to.


----------



## omega

Let's go for those ones :


----------



## schuberkovich

omega said:


> Let's go for those ones :
> 
> View attachment 41320
> 
> 
> View attachment 41321


Don't know about the second one, but the first one is Sibelius's 5th, 3rd movement


----------



## Mahlerian

The sheer number of trills in that second score make me think of late Beethoven. Perhaps his String Quartet in A minor?


----------



## schuberkovich

How about this:


----------



## omega

Sibelius's 5th said:


> Indeed. I was very surprised to see it was written in 2/4.
> 
> The first one is maybe too tricky so I'll give a clue : it's the second movement of a string quartet by a composer from eastern Europe. Here it is again, with the second page :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bizarre way the viola and the cello do their _pizzicato_ might help you, as well as the thirty-second-notes of the violon which you find throughout the whole movement.
> 
> Do you really say _thirty-second-notes_ in English?? It sounds very strange...


----------



## omega

> The sheer number of trills in that second score make me think of late Beethoven. Perhaps his String Quartet in A minor?


Very, very late Beethoven :lol:

It was composed some 100 years later !


----------



## Guest

Well, they do say Bartok inherited Beethoven's crown.


----------



## Mahlerian

omega said:


> Very, very late Beethoven :lol:
> 
> It was composed some 100 years later !


If I'd actually paid more attention to the content...maybe I would have gotten it!


----------



## musicrom

omega said:


> http://imslp.org/
> This website contains a great deal of scores available to free downloading (some of them are not Public Domain). I sometimes go there to look the score of what I'm listening to.


Yep, I'm very aware of IMSLP, but how do you get a picture of the score from there to here?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I don't know nuthin' about most chamber music, so I could never tell.


----------



## omega

musicrom said:


> Yep, I'm very aware of IMSLP, but how do you get a picture of the score from there to here?


Then you do a screen capture, you paste it in Paint or something like this, and you can shadow the name of the composers.


----------



## omega

schuberkovich said:


> How about this:
> View attachment 41330


I can't see... May we have a clue ?


----------



## schuberkovich

omega said:


> I can't see... May we have a clue ?


Certainly. I apologise - it is quite tricky.
It is also a string quartet by an eastern European composer, which sort of gives it away.


----------



## dgee

omega said:


> Very, very late Beethoven :lol:
> 
> It was composed some 100 years later !


Looks like Janacek to me, the harmony, voicing etc... and a quick check gives the last movement of 1st quartet!


----------



## schuberkovich

dgee said:


> Looks like Janacek to me, the harmony, voicing etc... and a quick check gives the last movement of 1st quartet!


Well done.  ......


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I would have never guessed the waltz
> 
> Here is something to guess, shouldn't be too hard:
> 
> View attachment 39739


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay, I don't think there are any left over. Here's one.


----------



## BaronScarpia

I take it this is a pretty obscure piece of music?


----------



## Mahlerian

BaronScarpia said:


> I take it this is a pretty obscure piece of music?


Not particularly. It's an opera that's nowhere close to a rarity.


----------



## Winterreisender

Mahlerian said:


> Not particularly. It's an opera that's nowhere close to a rarity.


Ok... I was trying to think of obscure wind quartets with that instrumentation, lol. Is it Stravinsky's "Rake's Progress"?

EDIT: To be exact, the start of Act 1. You've got me listening to the whole thing now


----------



## Couac Addict

I agree...The Rake's Progress.


----------



## Mahlerian

Yep, you've got it!


----------



## Winterreisender

Well let's try this one. Might not be too difficult, so let's see who gets it first


----------



## Mahlerian

Dvorak's 8th, finale.

Recognized it right off.


----------



## Guest

Great game! Here's my contribution (hope it works):


----------



## Winterreisender

Mahlerian said:


> Dvorak's 8th, finale.
> 
> Recognized it right off.


hehe too esay


----------



## schuberkovich

This:








15 characters


----------



## Mahlerian

TalkingHead said:


> Great game! Here's my contribution (hope it works):


...is it Ferneyhough?


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> ...is it Ferneyhough?


Too ferneyfargin' easy!


----------



## Mahlerian

TalkingHead said:


> Too ferneyfargin' easy!


No one else uses notation _that_ incomprehensible.

Oh, and Shuberkovich, is that Sibelius's Third, First Movement?


----------



## schuberkovich

Mahlerian said:


> No one else uses notation _that_ incomprehensible.
> 
> Oh, and Shuberkovich, is that Sibelius's Third, First Movement?


Right composer, wrong piece.


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> No one else uses notation _that_ incomprehensible. [...]


Don't be so sure! I'll post an example later.


----------



## DrKilroy

It was already done by me!  It is Sibelius, No. 6, first movement.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Mahlerian

DrKilroy said:


> It was already done by me!  It is Sibelius, No. 6, first movement.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


I think I got it wrong then, too!


----------



## DrKilroy

Such a shame! You should brush up on your Sibelius, though I know you dislike his incomprehensible techniques. 

How about this:









Best regards, Dr


----------



## schuberkovich

DrKilroy said:


> It was already done by me!  It is Sibelius, No. 6, first movement.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Oops! Well done anyway. I love that moment when the violins come in.


----------



## DrKilroy

I used the exact same moment, I reckon.  I also love this moment, especially the flutes entrance. I think, I will listen to this symphony before sleep today. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti's Requiem, perhaps?


----------



## DrKilroy

Close, very close! I am going to bed in a moment, so I won't be able to tell you if you are correct, but your next guess will likely be true.  This piece also exists in an instrumental version.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti's Lux Aeterna, then? I'm not aware of any instrumental version, though.


----------



## BaronScarpia

May I offer a piece of music? Probably far too easy for you, but I'll give it a go!


----------



## DrKilroy

Mahlerian said:


> Ligeti's Lux Aeterna, then? I'm not aware of any instrumental version, though.


Isn't Lontano actually an orchestration of Lux Aeterna? I haven't listened to the former in full, so I cannot really tell, but the beginnings are very similiar, aren't they?

Best regards, Dr


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> Here are some more. I'm really enjoying this.
> 
> View attachment 39734
> View attachment 39735
> View attachment 39736
> View attachment 39737
> View attachment 39738


Well since its been a long time and I don't think any one guessed these, I will just give the answers now.

(Left to Right)

Bellini I Puritani (Passage from Opening Chorus)
Liszt Piano Sonata last page.
Paganini Caprice 19
Haydn Symphony 93 Trio From Third Movement 
Bach Brandenburg No. 4 Movement 2.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

How ironic that you are all so knowledgeable! I'm totally flattered at my school for my knowledge that even the grad students marvel at me! And yet I wouldn't get 10% of the scores on this game. It's even more ironic that you all say "Oh, it's pretty well known." Well not apparently! It's not even known to real musicians! What's up with that? This place makes me feel bad because it's putting an exorbitant standard for what "well known" classical music knowledge looks like, and yet in real life it's meaningless because all it does is put down other (even professional!) musicians who don't know this stuff. I'm not sure what's more important, getting YOU guy's approval, or just my REAL LIFE peers :tiphat:  ...

I might as well turn the hat over to you guys:


----------



## Guest

Hmmm...I ended up with two versions. How does one delete an attachment?


----------



## schuberkovich

Game seems to have frozen - how about an easy one:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

schuberkovich said:


> Game seems to have frozen - how about an easy one:
> View attachment 43079


Last movement of Brahms 2nd Symphony!  Yay I'm not ignorant anymore!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

An other easy one, at least given the circumstances of this thread.


----------



## dgee

Sibelius 3 slow movement


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Correct! It is the only middle movement of a Sibelius' Symphony that I consider better than its outer movements. However, I do like the third movements of the 4th and 6th more and as much as their fourth movements respectively; but that does not mean I consider them to be greater. I really wish he had revised the sixth symphony, specially movements 2 and 4, to the perfection of its first movement (or the perfection of the 5th symphony for that matter). But he didn't, he did once thought of publishing the first movement alone as a 'symphonic fantasia'.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

This one is more of a 'guess the composer'.


----------



## BRHiler

I would say definitely German/Austrian.....Wagner/Mahler/Schoenberg are the 1st 3 that come to mind


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

^ not even close, but I have to admit that passage is probably not very characteristic of the style associated with the nationality of the composer; it might be Wagner-inspired though. An other hint: It's from the second movement of a Symphony.


----------



## BRHiler

Richannes,

I'm stumped, and I didn't think I would be 

Would the nationality be British? and/or what time frame are we looking at? You mentioned it might be Wagner inspired, so are we looking 1880-1930??

Help a brother out!!!!!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Not British but the time frame is correct.


----------



## Mahlerian

Glazunov, perhaps?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Yep, Symphony No.7, this movement is perhaps one of the best he wrote.


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay, here's my next one. Apologies for the somewhat sloppy editing job. All of the bars are contiguous.


----------



## Mahlerian

Any guesses at all?

The tempo is allegro, approx. quarter=124, if that helps, though _the same theme showed up earlier in half notes._


----------



## musicrom

Almost certainly wrong, since I haven't ever listened to it. Just throwing out a guess based on the information I gathered from the score:

Mahler Symphony No. 6?

It's in A minor, features the celesta, and is probably a symphony. Plus, you are _Mahler_ian.

EDIT: And also, it looks like it's in German - viola is abbreviated Br.
EDIT 2: It also may just as easily be Das Lied von der Erde; haven't listen to it either.


----------



## BRHiler

Mahler 6th, 1st movement. In the midst of the development section, IIRC

I really need to get a scanner at home!


----------



## Mahlerian

BRHiler said:


> Mahler 6th, 1st movement. In the midst of the development section, IIRC


Actually, it's in the recapitulation, but close enough. You have the piece and movement correct.


----------



## musicrom

BRHiler said:


> Mahler 6th, 1st movement. In the midst of the development section, IIRC
> 
> I really need to get a scanner at home!


Ok, I guess I'll post then.


----------



## Mahlerian

Schumann, Cello Concerto?


----------



## musicrom

That is correct. Good job!


----------



## BRHiler

Since I missed my turn, here's mine.
One Hint: The answer is literally on the page somewhere, BUT you have to know something about the piece

I apologize if some of the staff lines are fuzzy. I have a pretty crappy scanner at work :/


----------



## Mahlerian

I recognize a takeoff on the Allegretto from Beethoven's Seventh...but as for recognizing it, I'm stumped.


----------



## BRHiler

That is correct!

That deserves another hint!

He was a Pulitzer Prize winner within the last 20 years.


----------



## Mahlerian

John Corigliano's Fantasia on an Ostinato, then. I wasn't aware that there was an orchestral version, so I had to look it up, but sure enough, it exists!


----------



## brianvds

BRHiler said:


> One Hint: The answer is literally on the page somewhere, BUT you have to know something about the piece


Er, where? I don't see anything of the sort...


----------



## schuberkovich

Another fairly easy one:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dah! it's on the tip of my tongue... my guess is Gershwin...


----------



## satoru

schuberkovich said:


> Another fairly easy one:
> 
> View attachment 44650


Sibelius, Symphony No 7.


----------



## Guest

I've failed miserably in this game (which is why I never posted my embarrassing attempts at identifying the postings so far).
Perhaps you'd like to try this one:


----------



## BRHiler

brianvds said:


> Er, where? I don't see anything of the sort...


Mahlerian is dead on! Corigliano's _Fantasia on an Ostinato_. The reference of my hint was the quote from Beethoven's 7th symphony, beginning of the 2nd movement. The first half of the piece is a study on the "pavane" rhythm of the movement (quarter, eighth, eighth), while the 2nd half of the piece explores the shifting major/minor harmonic progression.

Ironically, Mahlerian, I wasn't aware (until I started studying the piece) that the original was for piano!!


----------



## Mahlerian

TalkingHead, is that perhaps Trevor Wishart's VOX-5, which I believe you've mentioned before?


----------



## Guest

Very close, Mahlerian! It's in fact an extract from his _*Anticredos*_.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

This will probably be guessed via elimination.


----------



## Mahlerian

Strauss, Death and Transfiguration?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Nope, but the influence of Strauss in there is indeed pretty obvious as it is the influence of some other guys usually paired with Strauss.


----------



## BRHiler

I kinda wanna say Wagner, but not sure of the piece at this moment


----------



## Mahlerian

Is it Schreker, perhaps?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Still no, but it is a contemporary of him. I would say this composer is perhaps less gifted than Schreker.


----------



## Guest

I first thought the extract could be from Arnie's _Gurrelieder_ but your posting above RW makes me tentatively suggest Korngold.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Keep coming up with names and eventually you'll find him. This guy was more of a conductor than a composer.

Edit: Oh, and the final movement of this work is quite spectacular, somewhat reminiscent of the finale of Mahler's Symphony No. 2.


----------



## Guest

Hans von Bülow?


----------



## satoru

Hmm, difficult to find out the composer...

Could it be by Zemlinsky?


----------



## Mahlerian

TalkingHead said:


> I first thought the extract could be from Arnie's _Gurrelieder_


Not _nearly_ enough staves. Have you seen that score? It's absurdly huge.

Furtwangler, maybe?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Some of the guesses were pretty close. I'll spill the beans, it's Siegmund von Hausegger's 'Natursymphonie'. For the curious, here is the final movement:


----------



## Mahlerian

Ah, I'm not familiar with it.

Anyway, I had already put this one together. It's in two parts, but there's a connection!
















So, the questions are: what are these scores, and what connects them?


----------



## DrKilroy

The first one is Golliwogg's Cakewalk from Debussy's Children's Corner.  I am not so sure about the second extract, but it looks quite like a Berg score. I guess the connecting factor is some kind of Wagner quotation, probably from Tristan and Izolde?  I can only guess, as I am familiar neither with Berg, nor with Wagner.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Mahlerian

Correct, correct, and correct.

The Berg is the Lyric Suite, sixth movement, and the quotation is indeed the opening of the Tristan Prelude. Debussy makes fun of it, of course, while Berg takes it completely seriously. The Berg version is intriguing. He distributes the notes among all of the instruments.

I didn't think people would get it _that_ quickly...


----------



## DrKilroy

Sorry I got it that quickly.  I should listen to Berg's Lyric Suite for penance. I like everything I have heard from Berg so far, but somehow I never ventured into his oeuvre. Time to remedy that, so thanks.  As to Wagner... Perhaps time will come for him, too.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I bet this one will satisfy Dr.









I ask for composer, piece and section of the piece.


----------



## Guest

I have to say "Pass". A clue, perhaps, RW?


----------



## DrKilroy

Not RW, but RVW.  I have just noticed this. It is Vaughan Williams' Symphony No.4, the second movement. Isn't it?  I haven't listened to this piece for some time, but this theme is very characteristic.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Guest

OK, I'll try another one, if I may:


----------



## Mahlerian

Mars from Holst's Planets, of course! (As long as it isn't an imitation of some kind...)


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

An Die Freude said:


> Here's a game for you, TC. The title pretty much says it all - someone posts the first few bars of a piece in sheet music form, and other's have to guess it. If no-one can get it, you can give clues.
> 
> The first person to guess correctly posts another piece of sheet music.
> 
> I suggest using this site for sheet music.
> 
> I'll start with an easy one:
> View attachment 1999


beethoven moonlight sonata


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> Mars from Holst's Planets, of course! (As long as it isn't an imitation of some kind...)


Spot on! [Too easy, huh?]


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay...let's see who is the first to get this.


----------



## Whistler Fred

The finale of Beethoven's 1st Symphony. And something of a musical joke.


----------



## Mahlerian

Whistler Fred said:


> The finale of Beethoven's 1st Symphony. And something of a musical joke.


Yep, absolutely correct on both counts.


----------



## Guest

Here's another one, a bit trickier perhaps.


----------



## hpowders

Musical joke? I've heard it criticized as musical "childishness". (first bars of final movement, Beethoven's First Symphony). Probably a safe assumption to go with the humor route. Save for Haydn, no composer infused his music with such keen humor as Beethoven.


----------



## Mahlerian

TalkingHead said:


> Here's another one, a bit trickier perhaps.


Ligeti, Musica Ricercarta, I think.


----------



## Guest

Well done! N° V, in fact (_Rubato, Lamentoso_).


----------



## Guest

OK, another one:


----------



## Guest

I'll give you all a clue: it isn't Mahler. (Hah!)


----------



## Mahlerian

It looks like Beethoven's favorite theme and variations theme...maybe from Creatures of Prometheus?


----------



## Guest

You've got the composer, Mahlerian. You'll find this extract in one of his WoOs.


----------



## satoru

TalkingHead said:


> You've got the composer, Mahlerian. You'll find this extract in one of his WoOs.


 May be this is Mahlerian's right to answer, but the score is Beethoven's "12 Contredanses for Orchestra, WoO 14, No. 4 in B-flat major". Unusual orchestration for him (no viola, also cello and bass combined). I was looking for pieces after 1740 (clarinet) but before Haydn or Beethoven (no viola, bass combined)... Thanks!


----------



## Guest

That's right, Satoru, well spotted.

And here's another one for your delectation:


----------



## musicrom

TalkingHead said:


> That's right, Satoru, well spotted.
> 
> And here's another one for your delectation:


I don't really mind this, but technically, the way this thread is supposed to go is that the person who guesses the score right is the person that's supposed to post a new one. If they don't post anything for a while after they get it right, then it would be fine to just post a new one.

(Once again, I don't really mind as a new score is a new score, but I think it would be nice to let others participate in posting their own scores if they want to)


----------



## Mahlerian

TalkingHead said:


> That's right, Satoru, well spotted.
> 
> And here's another one for your delectation:


Xenakis, Nomos Alpha, perhaps?

It took me a bit to figure out that the score is for a single instrument...

By the way, I'll give the next one up to satoru, who rightly got in there before me. I don't know if I would have gotten it very quickly without some research anyway...


----------



## Crudblud

TalkingHead said:


> That's right, Satoru, well spotted.
> 
> And here's another one for your delectation:


Mahlerian suggested _Nomos Alpha_, but I'm going to guess at _Kottos_, by the same composer.


----------



## satoru

Yeah, the score is for unaccompanied cello (difficult like hell, it looks like). I was going along the list on Wiki (and hadn't gotten too far). Those are the only two pieces for solo cello by Xenakis...

Well, I think Crudblud is right, this is Kottos. The sheet music starts is around 1:29 in this YouTube video.






Sorry musicrom, I missed the concept of the room (entirely). So, as an apology, I'm posting a score of an interesting piece, which I learned through one of the forum on this site.


----------



## Guest

Well done Mahlerian, Crudblud and Satoru - Xenakis / Kottos it is !


----------



## Guest

satoru said:


> Yeah, the score is for unaccompanied cello (difficult like hell, it looks like). I was going along the list on Wiki (and hadn't gotten too far). Those are the only two pieces for solo cello by Xenakis...
> Well, I think Crudblud is right, this is Kottos. *The sheet music starts is around 1:29 in this YouTube video*.


In fact, the sheet music starts in around the 2'05" mark.


----------



## satoru

TalkingHead said:


> In fact, the sheet music starts in around the 2'05" mark.


Thanks for the correction, TalkingHead! It was quite difficult to pinpoint the start in this kind of music (excuse, excuse). More to my shame, my grammar's quite bad...

The score I presented is difficult to read, since it in old style, which predates Bach. Sorry for that. The crash of C# and D in the 3th bar is not a typo. I was shocked when I first heard this piece on YouTube.


----------



## DrKilroy

This must be Jean-Fery Rebel and his Les elements! 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Guest

If you're right Doc (and I suspect you are), it's your turn to post a score for us to sweat over !


----------



## DrKilroy

All right then! This is quite hard, so you have two pages of the score. 















Best regards, Dr


----------



## satoru

DrKilroy said:


> This must be Jean-Fery Rebel and his Les elements!
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Yes, that is the piece! Quite shocking for the time, isn't it?

For curious people, here is a YouTube link posted in another forum by ptr.






Good day!


----------



## Mahlerian

DrKilroy said:


> All right then! This is quite hard, so you have two pages of the score.


Lutoslawski, Symphony No. 3, maybe?


----------



## DrKilroy

This is indeed Lutosławski, but it's not the Third Symphony. Your knowledge of how Lutosławski scores look is still impressive, though.  This is not really a famous piece and it will be hard to tell from the score, but perhaps some die-hard Luto fan will be able to identify it, so I won't reveal it now. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## BRHiler

I was going to say Lutoslawski as well, simply because I recognize how he does his scores! Not to mention all of the aleatoric sections!

I'll just throw out and say Chain II, but it's a total guess


----------



## DrKilroy

Nope.  I will tell you the answer tomorrow, in case nobody is able to guess it. You can continue the game meanwhile. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Guest

Total guess from me too : Concerto for Orchestra?


----------



## BRHiler

TalkingHead said:


> Total guess from me too : Concerto for Orchestra?


Since Mr. Roboto (hehe), errr, I mean Dr. Kilroy said it was a lesser known piece, I pretty much put the Concerto for Orchestra out of my head, since, along with Sym. #3, those are two of his most well known pieces. Unless he lied to us........

My last guess is Venetian Games


----------



## DrKilroy

Concerto for Orchestra comes from before the "aleatoric period", so this is a no-no.  That's also not Venetian Games, it's score can look much more unusual. The answer is: Mi-parti, the first work by Lutosławski I have listened to. I encourage you to listen to a recording, either by Haitink or Lutosławski himself:











Best regards, Dr


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay, here's a new one.


----------



## Trout

Schoenberg's _Piano Concerto_.


----------



## satoru

Trout said:


> Schoenberg's _Piano Concerto_.


Too quick! How could you get it so quick that the score is the last page of the concerto?


----------



## Trout

satoru said:


> Too quick! How could you get it so quick that the score is the last page of the concerto?


It was just something about the look of the score and the use of all those accidentals in an "open" key signature (is that the right term?) that made me think of Schoenberg. From there, the solo piano part kind of gave away the rest.

Here's another one. I hope it's not too easy for you all.


----------



## Mahlerian

Trout said:


> It was just something about the look of the score and the use of all those accidentals in an "open" key signature (is that the right term?) that made me think of Schoenberg. From there, the solo piano part kind of gave away the rest.


To be fair, a lot of 20th century scores that reach a certain level of chromaticism don't use key signatures (Shostakovich's Fourth, Hindemith, even a good bit of John Adams), but the use of natural signs even when they're not strictly necessary _is_ a Second Viennese School trait.


----------



## Trout

Mahlerian said:


> To be fair, a lot of 20th century scores that reach a certain level of chromaticism don't use key signatures (Shostakovich's Fourth, Hindemith, even a good bit of John Adams), but the use of natural signs even when they're not strictly necessary _is_ a Second Viennese School trait.


That's really interesting; I never knew that about Shostakovich's 4th. It is difficult to explain exactly my reasoning, since it was not the lack of key signature alone, but you are right that it is not a uniquely Schoenberg trait. (I also wouldn't have thought of any Hindemith orchestral pieces with solo piano parts off the top of my head, but it seems he wrote at least a couple.)


----------



## Guest

Whose turn is it, please?


----------



## musicrom

TalkingHead said:


> Whose turn is it, please?


Trout posted one on post #435.


----------



## Guest

So he did!
So, it sounds like something by an American minimalist. Steve Reich? Octet? Music for a Large Ensemble?


----------



## Trout

TalkingHead said:


> So he did!
> So, it sounds like something by an American minimalist. Steve Reich? Octet? Music for a Large Ensemble?


Octet (or Eight Lines) it is.


----------



## satoru

Trout said:


> It was just something about the look of the score and the use of all those accidentals in an "open" key signature (is that the right term?) that made me think of Schoenberg. From there, the solo piano part kind of gave away the rest.
> 
> Here's another one. I hope it's not too easy for you all.
> 
> View attachment 45753


OK, I'm going to though in my guess. Steve Reich, "Eight Lines"?

PS. Oops. it was already answered... Sorry, I had this window open for too long (and didn't check the most recent posts...)


----------



## BRHiler

How come I'm never around for the ones I know??? 

Took one look at it and knew it was the Octet by Reich. Gosh darn it!


----------



## Guest

My turn, I believe. I'll post one a bit later today. Watch this space!


----------



## Guest

And here it is:


----------



## omega

I _love_ this one. Isn't it the _Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten_ ?


----------



## omega

What about this one ?


----------



## schuberkovich

omega said:


> What about this one ?
> 
> View attachment 45970


The final part looks a bit like Shostakovich's 5th but I'm not sure.


----------



## violadude

omega said:


> What about this one ?
> 
> View attachment 45970


That's the opening movement of Nielsen's Aladdin Suite.


----------



## violadude

This one?


----------



## Guest

omega said:


> I _love_ this one. Isn't it the _Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten_ ?


That's the one !


----------



## omega

schuberkovich said:


> The final part looks a bit like Shostakovich's 5th but I'm not sure.


Missed 
Violadude got right :clap:


----------



## Guest

No idea for ViolaDude's challenge on #450 above. Pass!


----------



## CBD

violadude said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 45974


That's Prokofiev's 9th Sonata, 2nd movement!


----------



## CBD

You'd have to be insane to be able to get through this passage without faking something rhythmically:


----------



## violadude

CBD said:


> That's Prokofiev's 9th Sonata, 2nd movement!


Yup 

....................


----------



## violadude

CBD said:


> You'd have to be insane to be able to get through this passage without faking something rhythmically:
> View attachment 46117


Ahh! That looks like Scriabin but I can't tell which piece. Probably a sonata, but which one...

Edit: Just figured it out! It's Scriabin's 8th sonata. I knew it was one of them.


----------



## violadude

Sorry, it's kind of small.


----------



## satoru

violadude said:


> Sorry, it's kind of small.
> 
> View attachment 46223


Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 17 in G Major, K. 453, Finaleresto part!


----------



## satoru

Without waiting for a confirmation of my answer, I'll just post one 

One of the most difficult piece for this poor instrument (at the period).


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

...and back again, guess the composer.


----------



## hpowders

satoru said:


> Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 17 in G Major, K. 453, Finaleresto part!


(The beginning of the finale had them dancing in late 18th century Vienna!!)


----------



## senza sordino

You people are really good at this game, not me.

Here's a Sporcle game I failed, but you'll all do quite well, I'm sure.
http://www.sporcle.com/games/zaphenath/picture-quiz-classical-music-by-score-fragment-iii


----------



## violadude

satoru said:


> Without waiting for a confirmation of my answer, I'll just post one


Sorry! Yes you were right


----------



## musicrom

senza sordino said:


> You people are really good at this game, not me.
> 
> Here's a Sporcle game I failed, but you'll all do quite well, I'm sure.
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/zaphenath/picture-quiz-classical-music-by-score-fragment-iii


Sporcle also has a bunch of quizzes where they give a clip of classical music and you guess the composition or composer. They're quite fun!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Richannes Wrahms said:


> ...and back again, guess the composer.
> 
> View attachment 46252


Solution: *Bax Symphony No. 2*, for those who like the colourful and *rich darkness*-light contrast.






If you happen to be particularly interested in the craft of orchestration, you may take some notes from it.


----------



## violadude

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Solution: *Bax Symphony No. 2*, for those who like the colourful and *rich darkness*-light contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you happen to be particularly interested in the craft of orchestration, you may take some notes from it.


I know that symphony. I should have looked closer.


----------



## musicrom

satoru said:


> Without waiting for a confirmation of my answer, I'll just post one
> 
> One of the most difficult piece for this poor instrument (at the period).
> 
> View attachment 46253


satoru - Any hints? It doesn't look like anyone got this one so far.


----------



## satoru

musicrom said:


> satoru - Any hints? It doesn't look like anyone got this one so far.


Sorry, I was out for a vacation (in Yosemite!) last week.

Any hints? Hmm, let's see. The composer was a friend of Bach (he stayed in Bach's house when here traveled and Bach made a couple of his compositions arranged by his sons as exercises). Many of his compositions were deemed "unplayable" in his time. If these are not enough, I'll give out the answer


----------



## musicrom

This is almost certainly wrong, but is it Buxtehude's Toccata in F Major?


----------



## satoru

musicrom said:


> This is almost certainly wrong, but is it Buxtehude's Toccata in F Major?


Hi musicrom,

Thanks for trying! It was Zelenka's Trio Sonata, No. 5 in F major, the first movement. Considered unplayable at the time because of virtuosic passages for bassoon. A recording by Holliger, Bourgue (Ob) and Thunemann (Bs) is my favorite.


----------



## musicrom

satoru said:


> Hi musicrom,
> 
> Thanks for trying! It was Zelenka's Trio Sonata, No. 5 in F major, the first movement. Considered unplayable at the time because of virtuosic passages for bassoon. A recording by Holliger, Bourgue (Ob) and Thunemann (Bs) is my favorite.


Wow, I was off! Whose turn is it now?


----------



## satoru

musicrom said:


> Wow, I was off! Whose turn is it now?


OK, I'll try again. This must be easier than Zelenka (I didn't know he wasn't that popular...)!


----------



## satoru

satoru said:


> OK, I'll try again. This must be easier than Zelenka (I didn't know he wasn't that popular...)!


No takers? Am I posting something too boring or too obscure??

Hint: This is the most popular piece by this European composer, published in early 20th century.


----------



## musicrom

satoru said:


> No takers? Am I posting something too boring or too obscure??
> 
> Hint: This is the most popular piece by this European composer, published in early 20th century.


Where is everyone??? Since nobody is guessing, I'll take a terrible guess based solely off of a little bit of Googling your clue and the clues in the score, without actually having any idea or having listened to the piece that I'm guessing.

Is it Scriabin - Poem of Ecstasy perhaps?

(^ This is probably wrong, but I might as well guess. Instrumentation and time period seem to fit. I feel like I've heard the piece you posted for some reason, but I just can't think of it.)


----------



## PetrB

The configuration screams popular ditty, and though I don't follow that rep at all, 
-- a J. Strauss ditty at least; a polka, I think.


----------



## Trout

satoru said:


> OK, I'll try again. This must be easier than Zelenka (I didn't know he wasn't that popular...)!
> 
> View attachment 47833


Alfven's _Swedish Rhapsody No. 1_!


----------



## satoru

Trout said:


> Alfven's _Swedish Rhapsody No. 1_!


That's it! Published in 1906, this music appeared in some movies and many TV shows.


----------



## Trout

Ok, we will go with another composer's most famous work (as far as I know):


----------



## satoru

musicrom said:


> (^ This is probably wrong, but I might as well guess. Instrumentation and time period seem to fit. I feel like I've heard the piece you posted for some reason, but I just can't think of it.)


Thanks for trying again, musicrom!

If you are from UK, may be you heard while chasing some ice cream vans?


----------



## musicrom

satoru said:


> Thanks for trying again, musicrom!
> 
> If you are from UK, may be you heard while chasing some ice cream vans?


Nope, I guess that's not it - I hadn't listened to the Alfven until just now, so I must have been thinking of something else.


----------



## satoru

Trout said:


> Ok, we will go with another composer's most famous work (as far as I know):
> 
> View attachment 48039


OK, I need hints!!! Not one, but many of them!!!!


----------



## satoru

musicrom said:


> Nope, I guess that's not it - I hadn't listened to the Alfven until just now, so I must have been thinking of something else.


 Didn't this piece sound familiar? At least, it did to me.


----------



## musicrom

satoru said:


> Didn't this piece sound familiar? At least, it did to me.


Nope, not really. But I liked it!


----------



## Trout

satoru said:


> OK, I need hints!!! Not one, but many of them!!!!


The piece is from the early 20th century and by an American composer who was inspired by a Robert Browning poem (from which the title was taken as well). The composer was very meticulous about writing this piece such that, despite being only being around 15 minutes in length, the piece took him 5 years to complete.

That's about as much as I can say in regard to the piece's background. I might have to start giving musical hints if those were not enough.

Also, sorry if the page is too small to read, but that beginning interval is in fact a minor ninth which is fairly unusual, I would say.


----------



## Mahlerian

Ah, so it's Carl Ruggles's _Sun Treader_! I had forgotten that the work was inspired by a Browning poem.


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay, here's one for all of you:


----------



## Kazaman

The A minor prelude from Book II of the WTC.


----------



## Kazaman

Good luck:


----------



## satoru

Mahlerian said:


> Ah, so it's Carl Ruggles's _Sun Treader_! I had forgotten that the work was inspired by a Browning poem.


Ah, I was totally unfamiliar with this composer. I listened to the piece on YouTube, and it's fascinating! Thanks, Trout and Mahlerian!

This is the reason I love this thread. Not only I come across composer I didn't know before, but I read the score and try to construct the sound in head before hand. A practice I stopped doing when I gave up on route toward professional musician, long long time ago (and far far away, actually).


----------



## Mahlerian

Kazaman said:


> Good luck:
> 
> View attachment 48298


Dunno. Hindemith?


----------



## satoru

Kazaman said:


> Good luck:
> 
> View attachment 48298


I need more than a luck here... Philip Glass?


----------



## violadude

Mahlerian said:


> Dunno. Hindemith?


I think it is Hindemith. It looks like the 2nd movement of the 3rd piano sonata.


----------



## Mahlerian

violadude said:


> I think it is Hindemith. It looks like the 2nd movement of the 3rd piano sonata.


It is indeed. I think you should post one next.


----------



## violadude

Mahlerian said:


> It is indeed. I think you should post one next.


Alrighty then.









This could be really easy or really hard depending on how much of this composer's music you've heard. Sorry the image cuts off at the bottom. I don't know why that happened.


----------



## SeptimalTritone




----------



## violadude

SeptimalTritone said:


>


Yes  ...............................


----------



## SeptimalTritone

You guys know so much repertoire, but for my first mystery score challenge I wanted to learn on the side of easy rather than hard.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

It seems that my mystery score wasn't as "obvious" as I initially thought... I guess everyone has heard some pieces (or can better recognize them) but not others.

Would a hint be appropriate?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

SeptimalTritone said:


> It seems that my mystery score wasn't as "obvious" as I initially thought... I guess everyone has heard some pieces (or can better recognize them) but not others.
> 
> Would a hint be appropriate?


Looks like a scherzo. Possibly Scandinavian in origin?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Looks like a scherzo. Possibly Scandinavian in origin?


Unfortunately, I'm going to have to answer both of your sentences with an affirmative no!

I believe the way the bass line goes it can't be a scherzo because it changes too much, making the texture too thick (the experts might know more about this). It's actually an adagio (but not called "adagio" in the score, I can't let you see the tempo name or you could just google search it and get it immediately).

The composer is perhaps one of the most important in all of music history, and but nevertheless still somewhat surprisingly underrated.


----------



## Guest

I feel I should know this one, but don't! Haydn?


----------



## BRHiler

I'd say Haydn or Mozart, possibly Beethoven. String Quartet of some kind.

I lean more to Beethoven only because of the more rhythmically active and quasi-cross-rhythmic inner voices.


And Septimaltritone, you are correct. What's easy to you may not be so to us. I've learned that the hard way


----------



## SeptimalTritone

TalkingHead said:


> I feel I should know this one, but don't! Haydn?


Yeah it's a Haydn string quartet. This movement in particular really impressed me with its religious choral beauty, almost like Beethoven's cavatina in his string quartet! If no one gets it by tomorrow, I'll just give an answer and you or Huilun should post a new mystery score.

Also... I have assumed that one can do an infinite amount of searching of pieces on google, imslp, and youtube and that that would be in the spirit of the game (i.e. not cheating). Is this true?

But yeah... there are a lot of Haydn string quartets so don't knock yourself out. I've only heard a few of them myself.


----------



## Igneous01

I havn't played this game before, but I am going to post this snippet for people to figure out after:









Its from the 1920's, and its Eastern European. Although this might be a little obscure.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Okay so it's Haydn op 20 no 1, string quartet in E flat major, third movement. If you haven't listened to it, it's a wonderful 20 minute quartet that's very expressive in it's simplicity, and I just love this piece. The Tatrai Quartet on youtube is pretty good, especially with their playing of said third movement:






And to Igneous: if that's not a Bartok piano piece (Eastern European), I'm going to have a tough time. Is it?

It doesn't look Schoenberg-atonal, and it with the tempo markings that looks like something Bartok would do.


----------



## Igneous01

SeptimalTritone said:


> And to Igneous: if that's not a Bartok piano piece (Eastern European), I'm going to have a tough time. Is it?
> 
> It doesn't look Schoenberg-atonal, and it with the tempo markings that looks like something Bartok would do.


Nope, not Bartok


----------



## Kazaman

My best guess is Mosolov but I really doubt it.


----------



## Igneous01

I have a feeling people are not going to get this because the composer is actually quite obscure (apologies). But I think a little underrated as well.

It is Lyatoshynsky's Second Piano Sonata:


----------



## omega

Maybe it's not my turn...
Never mind, I think it's not too difficult.


----------



## Kazaman

En blanc et noir, mvt. 2, by Debussy.

Try this:


----------



## SeptimalTritone

-Nuked I saw the answer-


----------



## Kazaman

I switched images to fix that error. If you edit your post my entry might still be all right.


----------



## Igneous01

I saw the title as well, and SeptimalTritones answer as well


----------



## Mahlerian

Sorry, wrong guess.

Something by Strauss. It makes me think of Salome, actually....


----------



## Mahlerian

Well, I looked up the answer (because I want to get this game going) and at least I was close.

Here's a new one.


----------



## Guest

Ah, that's the closing bars of Schoenberg's String Quartet N° 2.


----------



## Mahlerian

Right you are!

Filler text. Why did you bother looking?


----------



## Guest

And here's the next one to identify :


----------



## Guest

No takers? By the way, I made the transcription using Finale (without words for the S & A parts).


----------



## Mahlerian

The bass figure reminds me of Bach, and it looks familiar, but I can't say it brings something particular to mind.


----------



## Guest

*JS Bach* it is, Mahlerian ! BWV 4, _Christ Lag In Todesbanden_
Here are two links to it on YouTube, the first for the superb performance, the second for the score (and rather slow and stodgy):
a) 



b)


----------



## Guest

Though this has long been my favourite (Cantus Cölln, with period instruments); starts at the 5" mark:


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay, I'm betting that this one will be a little harder...


----------



## PetrB

Mahlerian said:


> Okay, I'm betting that this one will be a little harder...
> View attachment 49790


Wild guess -- Messaien, Catalogue des Oiseaux?


----------



## Mahlerian

PetrB said:


> Wild guess -- Messaien, Catalogue des Oiseaux?


Right composer, wrong work. It's not a solo piano work, although these two bars are for piano solo.


----------



## PetrB

Mahlerian said:


> Right composer, wrong work. It's not a solo piano work, although these two bars are for piano solo.


Well, maybe if you hummed me a few more bars, then?


----------



## Cheyenne

Oiseaux Exotiques?


----------



## Mahlerian

PetrB said:


> Well, maybe if you hummed me a few more bars, then?


Would do, but no one wants to hear _me_ hum!

Unfortunately, I don't have the score extant to scan more in, and even if I did, the full instrumentation would give it away immediately.



Cheyenne said:


> Oiseaux Exotiques?


Nope. It's earlier than that.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

OK I'm just going to throw out another Messiaen work... but is it a piano solo part in Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine?


----------



## BRHiler

Quartet for the End of Time???


----------



## Mahlerian

SeptimalTritone said:


> OK I'm just going to throw out another Messiaen work... but is it a piano solo part in Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine?


Got it!

It's at 2:34 here:


----------



## schuberkovich

How about this (should be simple):


----------



## Mahlerian

Tchaikovsky, Romeo and Juliet Overture?


----------



## schuberkovich

Mahlerian said:


> Tchaikovsky, Romeo and Juliet Overture?


Nearly - right composer.


----------



## BRHiler

Pathetique Symphony, Last movement just past halfway through the movement. The 1st climax.

(Can you tell I've been studying this piece lately?!?!)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

My turn to post something simple (since I got the Messiaen right).


----------



## schuberkovich

SeptimalTritone said:


> My turn to post something simple (since I got the Messiaen right).
> 
> View attachment 49844


Schubert Rosamunde Quartet, 4th movement


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Right you are, Schuberkovich!


----------



## BRHiler

My turn, but I don't have anything here at work!!!! Someone feel free to take my turn


----------



## omega

BRHiler said:


> My turn, but I don't have anything here at work!!!! Someone feel free to take my turn


In that case...


----------



## satoru

omega said:


> In that case...
> 
> View attachment 49897


Any hints?? I feel like I've heard the piece, but...


----------



## omega

A few hints: a Ballet music about... insects!
:tiphat:


----------



## BRHiler

Roussel's Spider's Feast?


----------



## satoru

BRHiler said:


> Roussel's Spider's Feast?


That's it!! An interesting piece filled with insects, indeed. Thank you, omega. 

The score starts at 3:40 on this YouTube video.






PS. No, I was wrong. I didn't know this piece before.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Here are two relatively easy ones:


----------



## omega

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Here are two relatively easy ones:
> 
> View attachment 50066
> View attachment 50067


The first one is Stravinsky's _Firebird_!
I think I don't know the second score. Does someone else have an idea?


----------



## BRHiler

Messiaen is the only one that comes to mind. It's definitely French


----------



## omega

BRHiler said:


> Messiaen is the only one that comes to mind. It's definitely French


I cannot remember somethnig written for this kind of ensemble by Messiaen. I also looks more modern - I would place my bet on Boulez.


----------



## omega

omega said:


> I cannot remember somethnig written for this kind of ensemble by Messiaen. I also looks more modern - I would place my bet on Boulez.


I checked up (boooo! )... It was Boulez indeed: the very beginning of _Dérive I_.


----------



## omega

A very small score, but I think you can find plenty of clues on it!


----------



## satoru

omega said:


> A very small score, but I think you can find plenty of clues on it!
> View attachment 50093


Too easy!  Wagner: Parsifal, Act 1, transition to Scene 2, where Gurnemanz leads Parsifal to the Grail ritual.


----------



## satoru

Another easy one. I felt like this piece must be presented after the above.


----------



## Guest

Had to check on the net, and I came up with Verdi, Falstaff


----------



## Guest

So, here's the next mystery score:


----------



## aleazk

Ligeti's Hungarian rock.


----------



## Guest

That was quick, Aleazk ! Your turn.


----------



## aleazk

I just picked a random score from my 'scores' folder...


----------



## satoru

TalkingHead said:


> Had to check on the net, and I came up with Verdi, Falstaff


Yes, you are right! Since the last opera of Wagner showed up, I thought Verdi's last have to be here, too. The huge fugue finale part. I had to cut the voices since it's too easy to see all the characters' name there. Thanks!


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> I just picked a random score from my 'scores' folder...
> 
> View attachment 50110


No?

This one then:


----------



## Guest

I have to say "pass" I'm afraid. Anyone else got an answer to Aleazk's challenge?


----------



## schuberkovich

aleazk said:


> No?
> 
> This one then:
> 
> View attachment 50176


Ravel, le Tombeau de Couperin, Prelude.


----------



## aleazk

schuberkovich said:


> Ravel, le Tombeau de Couperin, Prelude.


Yes, very good!


----------



## satoru

While we wait for the proper quiz score to show up, how about the following score? It should have a distinct recognizable pattern, but can this be a trick question?? Hey, Mahlerian, I know you know the answer but could this section confuse people?


----------



## Mahlerian

satoru said:


> While we wait for the proper quiz score to show up, how about the following score? It should have a distinct recognizable pattern, but can this be a trick question?? Hey, Mahlarian, I know you know the answer but could this section confuse people?
> 
> View attachment 50227


I recognized it immediately. I was even thinking about this movement earlier today!


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> I just picked a random score from my 'scores' folder...
> 
> View attachment 50110


It was Schumann's Kreisleriana!


----------



## satoru

Mahlerian said:


> I recognized it immediately. I was even thinking about this movement earlier today!


Wow, this was quick, even though I knew it's coming! Well, I just finished listening to MTT's series together with some by Abbado and Rattle. They are beautiful, all beautiful. I didn't like Inbal's teeth grinding rendition, when they were released. Many others at the time, I couldn't stand neither. The only performance I could take was the series by Kubelik (and remained so). But these few hours of listening were a blessing. Was it me who changed or the style of they play these pieces?


----------



## Mahlerian

satoru said:


> Wow, this was quick, even though I knew it's coming! Well, I just finished listening to MTT's series together with some by Abbado and Rattle. They are beautiful, all beautiful. I didn't like Inbal's teeth grinding rendition, when they were released. Many others at the time, I couldn't stand neither. The only performance I could take was the series by Kubelik (and remained so). But these few hours of listening were a blessing. Was it me who changed or the style of they play these pieces?


I've never liked any of the Inbal recordings I've heard all that much. I don't generally care for Rattle either, but he's more hit and miss than bad. I think the main thing is that now there's more familiarity on the part of orchestras, which results in better performances in general.


----------



## omega

satoru said:


> could this section confuse people?
> 
> View attachment 50227


A little confusing, yes! I recognized the theme, too, but I was unable to tell at _what moment_ of the movement it was... I listened to it again. (And then to the whole symphony. Thanks, satoru ).


----------



## BRHiler

Did anyone come right out and say what it was?!?!?

Then, I'll do the honors 

Mahler 4th, 1st movement. Right at the moment when he "foreshadows" the opening of his 5th symphony.


----------



## satoru

BRHiler said:


> Did anyone come right out and say what it was?!?!?
> 
> Then, I'll do the honors
> 
> Mahler 4th, 1st movement. Right at the moment when he "foreshadows" the opening of his 5th symphony.


Thanks for the answer, BRHiler! Yes, you are right. Mahlerian told me in a PM that the cello line revealed him which piece it was immediately. If I were presented this part, I'd have answered Mahler No. 5!

I just ordered a score for my favorite piece by a 20th century composer. It wasn't in the IMSLP so when it arrives, maybe I'll scan it and upload to the library (giving back to them, even though it's small). It's a fun piece to read the score so stay tuned!


----------



## Guest

Whose turn is it, please?


----------



## BRHiler

Probably mine, but as I'm stuck at work again, so I'll pass the honors. I'll get one in eventually!


----------



## satoru

BRHiler said:


> Probably mine, but as I'm stuck at work again, so I'll pass the honors. I'll get one in eventually!


It's actually schuberkovich's turn who gave the answer to the Ravel score posted by aleazk. But to fill the void, I'll just post a fun piece with unusual ending. If my friends played this, I'd think they just halted in the middle of the piece!


----------



## Guest

OK, I'm just scanning one now, one moment, please ...


----------



## Guest

Forget that, Satoru beat me to it!


----------



## Guest

Sounds like another early Haydn String Quartet to my ears, Satoru.


----------



## satoru

TalkingHead said:


> Sounds like another early Haydn String Quartet to my ears, Satoru.


You are too quick on this, TalkingHead. You better continue to prepare your scan!


----------



## Guest

OK then, here's an easy one I think, but with a twist !!


----------



## satoru

TalkingHead said:


> OK then, here's an easy one I think, but with a twist !!
> 
> View attachment 50362


This sounds like Beethoven's Hammerklavier sonata (no. 29), but, hey, isn't this score for orchestra?? Hmm, did somebody arrange or borrow it into something else??


----------



## satoru

TalkingHead said:


> Sounds like another early Haydn String Quartet to my ears, Satoru.


Too quick but I'll give the details. Yes, it's Haydn's String Quartet Op 33, No. 2 "The Joke", the ending of the last movement, where the joke comes out.

From Wiki: [The joke] begins with a grand pause that makes the audience wonder if the piece is over. This is followed by a sudden forte sixteenth note in the beginning of the adagio that shocks the audience. After this, the first violin plays the A theme of the opening phrase with rests interrupting the music every two bars. The rests get progressively longer, giving the impression that the piece is over many times in a row, making for an amusing ending. During this time period, it has been said that audiences would erupt in laughter at this humorous coda. Haydn used this coda not only to make fun of audiences confused as to where to applaud, but also amateur musicians who were too "beat-driven," and what he deemed a redundant rondo form.


----------



## Guest

Yes, that's right Satoru! It is an example from a book on orchestration (_Orchestral Technique, A Manual for Students_, Gordon Jacob, OUP 1982).


----------



## satoru

satoru said:


> This sounds like Beethoven's Hammerklavier sonata (no. 29), but, hey, isn't this score for orchestra?? Hmm, did somebody arrange it or borrow it into something else??


Ah, found it! It must be the arrangement for Orchestra by Felix Weingartner!


----------



## satoru

TalkingHead said:


> Yes, that's right Satoru! It is an example from a book on orchestration (_Orchestral Technique, A Manual for Students_, Gordon Jacob, OUP 1982).


Oops, that makes me the one responsible for the next quiz. I'll post one after lunch (roughly 2 hours later). Please feel free to post a score if any of you have one ready! Thanks!


----------



## satoru

OK, another fun and easy one. I'm not going to post the full page, since it'll make it too easy. Look at the crash of the notes on the last bar...

Hmm, maybe too easy, but let's see who's the first to answer!


----------



## schuberkovich

satoru said:


> OK, another fun and easy one. I'm not going to post the full page, since it'll make it too easy. Look at the crash of the notes on the last bar...
> 
> Hmm, maybe too easy, but let's see who's the first to answer!
> 
> View attachment 50376


Mozart, A Musical Joke.

Let me find one


----------



## schuberkovich

OK, this one should also be fairly simple:


----------



## satoru

schuberkovich said:


> Mozart, A Musical Joke.
> 
> Let me find one


Yes! K. 522. How easy was it?


----------



## satoru

schuberkovich said:


> OK, this one should also be fairly simple:
> View attachment 50377


Honestly speaking, I'm not so familiar with Chopin... (Isn't this piece by him??)


----------



## schuberkovich

satoru said:


> Honestly speaking, I'm not so familiar with Chopin... (Isn't this piece by him??)


Yes - the key signature should be a clue...


----------



## CBD

Chopin Ballade no. 1


----------



## CBD

Great piece. Horrible edition.


----------



## Guest

Have to say "pass" on this one. Anyone else?


----------



## BRHiler

not a clue here!


----------



## CBD

It's Russian, from the first half of the 20th century. The piece proceeding it in the cycle is very famous.


----------



## CBD

Still no one? It's a piano concerto with an interesting limitation on the performer. This is the second movement, Andante.


----------



## Mahlerian

Oh, so it's Prokofiev's Fourth? I was trying to think of pieces for two pianos or something like that...


----------



## Guest

OK, after a lot of clues Mahlerian pinned it down. So, Mahl, your turn, if you'd be so kind.


----------



## Mahlerian

This one might be a bit trickier. There is a clue in this passage that identifies the work pretty clearly, though.


----------



## Mahlerian

No takers? No guesses? I'll give a hint if necessary.


----------



## satoru

Mahlerian said:


> No takers? No guesses? I'll give a hint if necessary.


Looks like a finale from one of Papa Haydn's symphonies in C major... Flute, Oboe, B-flat Clarinet, Trumpet, Horn, Timpani and strings. The problem is which one. He wrote so many in C major...
Please let me know if I'm wrong before I go through too many of them


----------



## Mahlerian

satoru said:


> Looks like a finale from one of Papa Haydn's symphonies in C major... Flute, Oboe, B-flat Clarinet, Trumpet, Horn, Timpani and strings. The problem is which one. He wrote so many in C major...
> Please let me know if I'm wrong before I go through too many of them


Nope, wrong era.

Instruments are as follows:
Flute
Oboe
B-flat Clarinet
Bassoon
Horns in C
Trumpets in C
Timpani
Strings

The tempo is fast, and the movement is actually a Scherzo (in duple meter). Trombones also appear in the score at other points.


----------



## Guest

Something by Stravinsky?


----------



## Mahlerian

TalkingHead said:


> Something by Stravinsky?


Nope. Also wrong era. This is from the Romantic period.


----------



## omega

I admit, I had a look on Wikipedia's page _Symphonies in C major_, and listened to a few _Scherzi_. - (is that cheating?  )
I had first something by Mendelssohn in mind... It appears to be the end of the Scherzo of Schumann's Second Symphony.
See here at 19'26''
I don't know Schumann's symphonies very well, that was another discovery for me!

By the way, Mahlerian, what was the "clue" that could have helped us?


----------



## omega

Some sunny music


----------



## Mahlerian

omega said:


> I admit, I had a look on Wikipedia's page _Symphonies in C major_, and listened to a few _Scherzi_. - (is that cheating?  )
> I had first something by Mendelssohn in mind... It appears to be the end of the Scherzo of Schumann's Second Symphony.
> See here at 19'26''
> I don't know Schumann's symphonies very well, that was another discovery for me!


Hey, whatever it takes! You're right, of course.



omega said:


> By the way, Mahlerian, what was the "clue" that could have helped us?


The horns and trumpets are playing the motto theme that runs throughout the entire symphony. That's why this passage identifies the _work_, and not simply the movement.


----------



## Guest

omega said:


> View attachment 51331
> 
> Some sunny music


Yes, that does sound rather happy and sunny, doesn't it! Still, I'm going to have to say "Pass" !! Or a quick guess : Something by Rossini ?


----------



## BRHiler

Rhythms seem too tricky (hemiola of 2 in a 3/8 time signature) for Rossini. I'm guessing something by Dvorak?


----------



## omega

Neither Rossini nore Dvorak - but its from the romantic period of course.
_"Sunny"_ is an indication.
Another hint: the piece is _not_ called a concerto... but it's often considered as one. (I know, the soloist does not play in this extract.)


----------



## BaronScarpia

omega said:


> Neither Rossini nore Dvorak - but its from the romantic period of course.
> _"Sunny"_ is an indication.
> Another hint: the piece is _not_ called a concerto... but it's often considered as one. (I know, the soloist does not play in this extract.)


What's the solo instrument?


----------



## Guest

BaronScarpia said:


> What's the solo instrument?


Harp, Baron; the harp! In Italian, no less. A clue?


----------



## Guest

Sorry Baron, I misread your post and Omega's. So, a Romantic-era piece that's considered to be a concerto but is not called one. Hmm ...


----------



## violadude

Is it Harold in Italy?


----------



## BaronScarpia

Harold in Italy would make sense... and I just spent ten minutes looking up harp concertos!!!


----------



## BaronScarpia

May I offer a new piece of music?


----------



## omega

omega said:


> View attachment 51331
> 
> 
> Some sunny music


Sorry for not answering earlier, I didn't have my computer with me this weekend.
The title was a reference to a sunny country, but it was not Spain and not Italy: Édouard Lalo's _Symphonie Espagnole_, written for orchestra and solo violin!




(The exctract I submitted starts at 7:56 : 2nd movement, Scherzando.)


----------



## BRHiler

I'm clueless on this one Scarpia! Early to mid Classic era I'm guessing?


----------



## Guest

I "recognize" this extract, but I'll be damned if I can name it ! So, reluctantly, "Pass" !!!


----------



## musicrom

I have no idea either, but it looks interesting. Mostly, I'm just posting to bump this thread. 

Scarpia, any hints?


----------



## BaronScarpia

Ahh! Sorry, forgot completely about this thread!

It's the opus 1 of a composer who really should be famous but who sadly isn't! It's obviously a string quintet, but not classical; it's actually early romantic. The composer was French, had an English name and wrote in the German style (similar-ish to Beethoven and Hummel)!


----------



## trazom

BaronScarpia said:


> Ahh! Sorry, forgot completely about this thread!
> 
> It's the opus 1 of a composer who really should be famous but who sadly isn't! It's obviously a string quintet, but not classical; it's actually early romantic. The composer was French, had an English name and wrote in the German style (similar-ish to Beethoven and Hummel)!


Was that George Onslow's quintet?


----------



## omega

trazom said:


> Was that George Onslow's quintet?


I checked on imspl - you got it right!
Has this work ever been recorded? I desperately looked to Youtube and Spotify and found nothing...


----------



## BaronScarpia

trazom said:


> Was that George Onslow's quintet?


Correct! Very good - I'm guessing the opus 1 clue gave it away  Your turn!


----------



## musicrom

trazom said:


> Was that George Onslow's quintet?


trazom, it looks like it's your turn to post! Otherwise, somebody else can post.


----------



## schuberkovich

How about a rule that anyone can offer a new piece of music at any time? Hopefully the game will pick up again.


----------



## satoru

schuberkovich said:


> How about a rule that anyone can offer a new piece of music at any time? Hopefully the game will pick up again.


 A limit on total number of unanswered scores would be a good thing to avoid a mess, wouldn't it? If yes on this, how about 3 or 5?


----------



## Guest

I would simply suggest we do the following:
1) Person A posts a mystery score, with say, a *deadline for answers of 3 days maximum*;
2) If nobody replies or guesses after the three days, Person A of course provides the answer and either posts another score extract or throws it open to anybody else;
3) If Person B knows the answer/guesses correctly within the 3-day period, it's then Person B's turn;
4) And so on;
5) Point 5 is that there is _no_ point 5.


----------



## Guest

Well, if there's no objection to my proposal, shall I start?
Three days to find it/guess. If you do, your turn. If not, I'll either post another challenge or pass the relay (open to the first comer). Little clue: a really famous composer, nobody obscure or unheard-of like _Franz Näsenskrathcher_.


----------



## BRHiler

Well, it's early to mid romantic, simply by the fact that there are 4 horn parts (which wasn't really done until Beethoven's time). 2 trumpet parts, but no trombones/tuba. I'm guessing this is the 1st mvt of a symphony (the 1st 5 mm are the end of the Introduction, then going into the Theme 1). A Symphony in C at that. Not Bizet, is it?


----------



## Guest

Good deductive reasoning, BRHiler! Definitely a Symphony in C, certainly early Romantic ... but not by Bizet.


----------



## trazom

TalkingHead said:


> Good deductive reasoning, BRHiler! Definitely a Symphony in C, certainly early Romantic ... but not by Bizet.


Is it Wagner's C major symphony?

Anyone can post a music sheet for me if you want. I just like guessing (and I can't get my laptop to take pictures of the sheet music anyways).


----------



## BRHiler

Trazom got it. I just looked at it on Petrucci. I completely forgot he even wrote a symphony


----------



## Guest

Bravo Trazon, Wagner it is! 
OK, it's your turn, but you can't post score extracts, so let's say the next score goes to the first-comer...


----------



## BaronScarpia

May I?


----------



## satoru

BaronScarpia said:


> May I?


Of course!

I first heard this piece on a radio while I was in middle school, the famous performance by Pollini. Since then I love this piece: Schubert Wanderer-fantasie Op. 15, D. 760.

I won't be able to post a score for a couple of days. Would somebody be kind enough to post one? Thanks!


----------



## Guest

OK Satoru, as requested:


----------



## Guest

The 3-day deadline expires tomorrow. No takers?


----------



## satoru

TalkingHead said:


> The 3-day deadline expires tomorrow. No takers?


Hmm, looks like a cello only piece. Maybe Villa-Lobos, Bachiana Brasileira No. 1??


----------



## Guest

Hi Satoru. It is indeed a 'cello-only piece. The deadline is tonight (CET/central European time) at 19:30, so a couple of clues are in order: the original version (for violin and piano) was written in 1977; the extract I posted above is of an adaptation of the work made in 1982. The composer is of East European origin.


----------



## schuberkovich

TalkingHead said:


> Hi Satoru. It is indeed a 'cello-only piece. The deadline is tonight (CET/central European time) at 19:30, so a couple of clues are in order: the original version (for violin and piano) was written in 1977; the extract I posted above is of an adaptation of the work made in 1982. The composer is of East European origin.


Fratres by Arvo Part?


----------



## Guest

Well done, Schuberkovich! *Arvo Pärt'*s _Fratres_, für 4, 8, 12 ... violoncelli. Written for the 12 'cellists of the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Guest

So, your turn, Schberkovich, with 3 days for us to guess, or you can throw it open to the rest of us if you have nothing to post this time. Your call ...


----------



## schuberkovich

OK, here goes:









This is one of the weirdest sections in music I know of.


----------



## trazom

schuberkovich said:


> OK, here goes:
> 
> View attachment 53821
> 
> 
> This is one of the weirdest sections in music I know of.


Is that Schumann's String Quartet #3? That dotted eighth note rhythm narrowed it down a bit for me(to Schubert and Schumann) as they tend to use it a lot. It looks pretty classical/early-romantic at a glance, too, doesn't it?


----------



## schuberkovich

trazom said:


> Is that Schumann's String Quartet #3? That dotted eighth note rhythm narrowed it down a bit for me(to Schubert and Schumann) as they tend to use it a lot. It looks pretty classical/early-romantic at a glance, too, doesn't it?


Congratulations! Yes, it is Schumann's A major quartet (no.3), 3rd movement. I feel like Mahler must have listened to this bit before writing his 9th - it sounds so much like the harp/cor anglais/clarinet bit in the last movement.

Either way, well done, and I hope everyone checks out this criminally underrated piece.


----------



## Guest

OK, it's Trazom's turn, but Trazom can't post extracts as (s)he has explained above, so it's open to the first comer ....


----------



## satoru

Looks like I come first! This is my favorite piece and I was just looking at the score. At this part of the piece, I cannot stay calm (and my kids shout at me "Dad, you are doing it again! We are doing home works. Be quiet!")


----------



## BRHiler

I'm not much of a quartet guy, but is it maybe. possibly, Beethoven's f minor quartet??


----------



## trazom

BRHiler said:


> I'm not much of a quartet guy, but is it maybe. possibly, Beethoven's f minor quartet??


I think it's Haydn's, from his op.20 "Sun Quartets." I was just listening to them a few days ago, actually. I'm really glad I bought that disk. The 'al rovescio' made me think of Haydn's fugal finales.


----------



## satoru

trazom said:


> I think it's Haydn's, from his op.20 "Sun Quartets." I was just listening to them a few days ago, actually. I'm really glad I bought that disk. The 'al rovescio' made me think of Haydn's fugal finales.


Yes, trazom, you are right! Indeed the score is from Haydn's String Quartets in F minor Op. 20, No. 5, Finale: Fugue a due Soggetti. C-F-Dflat-E-F is the first theme. Like other finales in fugue from Op. 20, the music is tightly woven into one piece while each part contributes to rising tension. Masterpiece.

Among many tracks on YouTube, I like young Doric Quartet's performance
Doric String Quartet - Haydn String Quartet Op. 20 No. 5 - 4th Movement 
Or also young Jerusalem Quartet
Jerusalem Quartet - Joseph Haydn String Quartet Op.20 n 5 IV-Fuga a due soggeti
While Quatuor Mosaiques maintains high reputation (Mv IV starts at 21:41)
Haydn String Quartet No.5 in F minor, Op.20, H.3/35

Now it's your turn, trazom!


----------



## trazom

Okay, I'll post one; this might be too easy:


----------



## BRHiler

Easy for you chamber music types. Bah, I say! 

But I am intrigued now. Because I thought it was simply a string quintet, then I looked at the key signatures! So, my guess at best, is that the instrumentation is oboe (or flute), Clarinet, Horn (in Eb), Bassoon, and Piano. Am I at least close on that?!?!?!?


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart's Piano Quintet in E-flat major for Flute, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, and Piano, K452, perhaps?


----------



## trazom

^Yes, that's the one. One of my many favorite chamber pieces. I actually selected it only because it was available on google images and didn't give any info. away on the score. I've been having trouble saving scores from IMSLP as pictures.

Your turn.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sorry for the wait! Be sure to click on the picture and then the version in the window to enlarge it and make it readable.


----------



## Guest

Pass ! And I'm holiday abroad so I won't often have access to an internet connection, so please don't count on me to be a regular contributor to this thread for the next 12 days or so.


----------



## Mahlerian

No takers?

The piece (in a single movement) is bassed on a form associated more with the Baroque than the era it was written in.


----------



## violadude

Mahlerian said:


> No takers?
> 
> The piece (in a single movement) is bassed on a form associated more with the Baroque than the era it was written in.


Is it the Webern Passicaglia?


----------



## Mahlerian

Was that hint too obvious? You're exactly right. Your turn, Violadude.


----------



## violadude

Mahlerian said:


> Was that hint too obvious? You're exactly right. Your turn, Violadude.


Well, I know of three 20th century composers that are particularly well known for writing Passicaglias, Shostakovich, Webern and Hindemith. The instructions are in German so that ruled out Shostakovich and it doesn't look like Hindemith's writing.

Plus, I just guessed Webern purely out of the fact that you are Mahlerian and would probably post a Webern piece before you posted a Shostakovich or Hindemith piece! 

Anyway, I guess I'll shake things up a bit with this score:









I figure this one is either really hard or totally obvious depending on whether or not you know the piece.


----------



## Mahlerian

violadude said:


> I figure this one is either really hard or totally obvious depending on whether or not you know the piece.


I know it, but I'll wait and and see if anyone else knows...


----------



## satoru

violadude said:


> I figure this one is either really hard or totally obvious depending on whether or not you know the piece.


I googled for images with "Stockhausen score", "Stockhausen music" or "Stockhausen sheet" but didn't run into the score you presented. Is there another composer with this kind of writing style?? Beats me... I give up.


----------



## schuberkovich

violadude said:


> Well, I know of three 20th century composers that are particularly well known for writing Passicaglias, Shostakovich, Webern and Hindemith. The instructions are in German so that ruled out Shostakovich and it doesn't look like Hindemith's writing.
> 
> Plus, I just guessed Webern purely out of the fact that you are Mahlerian and would probably post a Webern piece before you posted a Shostakovich or Hindemith piece!
> 
> Anyway, I guess I'll shake things up a bit with this score:
> 
> View attachment 54192
> 
> 
> I figure this one is either really hard or totally obvious depending on whether or not you know the piece.


Is it by John Cage? It looks like another one of his scores I've seen...


----------



## violadude

schuberkovich said:


> Is it by John Cage? It looks like another one of his scores I've seen...


Yea, it's John Cage. Do you know the piece?


----------



## satoru

violadude said:


> Yea, it's John Cage. Do you know the piece?


Ah, now I know the piece. I need to listen to it since I have no idea how it'd sound like (or no sound at all but noise??).


----------



## violadude

satoru said:


> Ah, now I know the piece. I need to listen to it since I have no idea how it'd sound like (or no sound at all but noise??).


Yes. I actually think Stockhausen would be quite opposed to writing a piece like this. He liked highly ordered composition, which is the exact opposite of this very up to interpretation indeterminate piece.


----------



## Mahlerian

violadude said:


> Yes. I actually think Stockhausen would be quite opposed to writing a piece like this. He liked highly ordered composition, which is the exact opposite of this very up to interpretation indeterminate piece.


Stockhausen did have his period of aleatoricism, along with a lot of other composers around that time. I think aleatoric music was one of those ideas that sounded fascinating in the abstract as a way of having a new experience each time, but it ended up being less than interesting as a tool for the composer beyond a certain point, and everybody lost interest.

John Cage: Aria, by the way...I remember looking at that score many years ago and just wondering what it was, because I had never seen anything like it.


----------



## violadude

Mahlerian said:


> Stockhausen did have his period of aleatoricism, along with a lot of other composers around that time. I think aleatoric music was one of those ideas that sounded fascinating in the abstract as a way of having a new experience each time, but it ended up being less than interesting as a tool for the composer beyond a certain point, and everybody lost interest.
> 
> John Cage: Aria, by the way...I remember looking at that score many years ago and just wondering what it was, because I had never seen anything like it.


Ah ok. I didn't know that about Stockhausen. Ya, I think John Cage's indeterminate pieces can be fun and I appreciate his way of thinking but as a composer myself I would definitely want more control over what I was writing. I think ultimately aleatoric techniques are more effective when they are integrated into more written out music, like what Lutoslawski did.


----------



## Rhombic

A relatively hard one here.
Click to see, it will not give any information about the composer.


----------



## BRHiler

I don't have a guess, just some suppositions. I'm guessing German (possibly Russian) Late Romantic. But that's all I got!


----------



## schuberkovich

violadude said:


> Yea, it's John Cage. Do you know the piece?


sorry for the late reply, I've been away. No - what piece is it?


----------



## trazom

--Double Post----


----------



## trazom

schuberkovich said:


> sorry for the late reply, I've been away. No - what piece is it?


see Mahler's post, white text.

Is the next piece by either Chaminade, Reicha, or Lyatoshynsky?


----------



## satoru

schuberkovich said:


> sorry for the late reply, I've been away. No - what piece is it?


Mahlerian wrote the answer in white fonts. I was curious so I listened to a couple of YouTube performances and stunned by the range of possibilities from this graphical score.

Female voice, solo: Claron McFadden
Male voice, solo: Philipp Mayer
Mixed voice chorus: Paul Hillier
Female voice with orchestra: Measha Brueggergosman with MTT with nice introduction of the piece by MTT at the beginning.

Enjoy!

PS. I liked the last one the best. The voice is amazing.


----------



## Mahlerian

Rhombic said:


> A relatively hard one here.
> Click to see, it will not give any information about the composer.
> View attachment 54300


It's been more than 3 days. Want to give a hint?


----------



## satoru

Rhombic said:


> A relatively hard one here.
> Click to see, it will not give any information about the composer.


Hard indeed and I have no clue who's the composer. Only a vague range of the year it could have been composed, but it's so broad it spans more than 100 years... Any hints??


----------



## BRHiler

Shameless bump!

I think it's time for someone else to post something. I would if I had my scores at work!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I also request a hint. In the meantime, if you really want to guess, here are several.

a)







b)







c)


----------



## Mahlerian

I don't know any of them off-hand, but C reminds me of La mer (which I am aware does not have a piano in its orchestration).


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

All of them are symphonies, 'a' and 'b' from the classical era, one of which is by Haydn.

Mahlerian you are close, the composer of 'c' is certainly of the French school.


----------



## Mahlerian

Richannes Wrahms said:


> All of them are symphonies, 'a' and 'b' from the classical era, one of which is by Haydn.
> 
> Mahlerian you are close, the composer of 'c' is certainly of the French school.


Could it be Dukas, then? I'm not familiar with his Symphony in C at all.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Not Dukas. This guy wrote more symphonies, one of which is somewhat well known but this isn't it. I merely chose it because of that peculiar orchestration, so effective and rather surprising when you first listen to the work (I think making it instantly recognisable). There is one very sharp-witted member of this forum who advocates for the composer every now and then, though usually not for this piece in particular.


----------



## Mahlerian

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Not Dukas. This guy wrote more symphonies, one of which is somewhat well known but this isn't it. I merely chose it because of that peculiar orchestration, so effective and rather surprising when you first listen to the work (I think making it instantly recognisable). There is one very sharp-witted member of this forum who advocates for the composer every now and then, though usually not for this piece in particular.


Perhaps it's Magnard, then? I've only heard his symphonies once or twice each.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

He's better known than Magnard. This composer is a member of _Les Six_.


----------



## musicrom

Richannes Wrahms said:


> He's better known than Magnard. This composer is a member of _Les Six_.


Well, then it must be either Honegger or Milhaud. I'm just posting to bump this thread; I have heard very little of either composer, and therefore am of little use in identifying the piece. Surely somebody else can figure it out at this point.


----------



## musicrom

I have concluded that c) is probably Honegger. Could it be his 4th Symphony?


----------



## trazom

Well, this stalled again. Maybe there should be a new rule that only those with long-term memory can play.


----------



## musicrom

Yep. Well, I guess I'll post a new one, since the people that posted the scores apparently forgot about this thread.


----------



## trazom

It's been more than three days and since I have no idea what those other pieces are, I'll post an easier one that I know someone here should get if they ever see this:


----------



## musicrom

trazom said:


> It's been more than three days and since I have no idea what those other pieces are, I'll post an easier one that I know someone here should get if they ever see this:
> 
> View attachment 57627


Ok. Hopefully this thread will get going again. If anyone was interested, mine was Sibelius's _Pelleas et Melisande_, the opening of the final movement "Death of Melisande."


----------



## clavichorder

trazom said:


> It's been more than three days and since I have no idea what those other pieces are, I'll post an easier one that I know someone here should get if they ever see this:
> 
> View attachment 57627


LOL. Mozart, k279 mvt. 1. I got you.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

musicrom said:


> Ok. Hopefully this thread will get going again. If anyone was interested, mine was Sibelius's _Pelleas et Melisande_, the opening of the final movement "Death of Melisande."


So that's why it sounded so strangely familiar.

Mine were: 
Dittersdorf's Symphony No.4 in F major, 'Die Rettung der Andromeda durch Perseus', Kr.76 
Haydn's 64 'Tempora mutantur'
Honegger's 4th Symphony.


----------



## trazom

Richannes Wrahms said:


> So that's why it sounded so strangely familiar.
> 
> Mine were:
> Dittersdorf's Symphony No.4 in F major, 'Die Rettung der Andromeda durch Perseus', Kr.76
> *Haydn's 64 'Tempora mutantur'*
> Honegger's 4th Symphony.


I heard that piece for the first time just a couple days ago with violadude and clavichorder. We were talking about what made the second movement so unique.


----------



## clavichorder

Richannes Wrahms said:


> So that's why it sounded so strangely familiar.
> 
> Mine were:
> Dittersdorf's Symphony No.4 in F major, 'Die Rettung der Andromeda durch Perseus', Kr.76
> Haydn's 64 'Tempora mutantur'
> Honegger's 4th Symphony.


Nice picks. Is the score to the Dittersdorf on IMSLP?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

clavichorder said:


> Nice picks. Is the score to the Dittersdorf on IMSLP?


Yep: http://imslp.org/wiki/6_Symphonies_...ses,_Kr.73-78_(Dittersdorf,_Carl_Ditters_von)


----------



## musicrom

Does anyone want to post a new score?


----------



## The nose

Here you are. (you can open it).


----------



## Mahlerian

I would spring up and give you the answer, but that just wouldn't be rite.


----------



## clavichorder

Mahlerian said:


> I would spring up and give you the answer, but that just wouldn't be rite.


That bassoon line...


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

...............


----------



## Mahlerian

4 piccolos????

Is that second one Gurrelieder by any chance?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

There is a subtle hint as to the composer, one symbol, see if you can spot it!


----------



## Mahlerian

Schoenberg, Suite for Strings.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mahlerian said:


> Schoenberg, Suite for Strings.


Dang you got that one easy!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Richannes Wrahms said:


> ...............
> 
> View attachment 58133


Come on, it's not hard.


----------



## omega

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Come on, it's not hard.


I know the melody, but cannot put a title on it.
Tchaikowsky, perhaps?


----------



## Mahlerian

Isn't it Dvorak?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

This composer knew both Dvorak and Tchaikovsky. He had little appreciation for the latter though.


----------



## Mahlerian

I looked through a few scores and found the answer, but others may want to keep guessing.


----------



## Trout

RW's: Brahms 3, 3rd movement.


----------



## omega

Trout said:


> RW's: Brahms 3, 3rd movement.


Oh yes






! I would not have thought of that...
Thanks for this interesting score!


----------



## Mahlerian

A new one, then:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

^I know that one. Those clarinets doubling harp ostinato, I think that's one of his best orchestral resources fully exploited there. The theme coming together more elaborate yet nonetheless beautiful with each iteration...


----------



## schuberkovich

Der Abschied from Das Lied von der Erde?


----------



## Mahlerian

schuberkovich said:


> Der Abschied from Das Lied von der Erde?


Got it!



Richannes Wrahms said:


> ^I know that one. Those clarinets doubling harp ostinato, I think that's one of his best orchestral resources fully exploited there. The theme coming together more elaborate yet nonetheless beautiful with each iteration...


The rhythm is so free and rhapsodic, too, in contrast to the heavy funereal recitative-like parts earlier.

I seem to remember that this is the part that he pointed out to Bruno Walter and asked "Do you have any idea how to conduct this? I don't."


----------



## schuberkovich

Ok how about this (the orchestral part is reduced):


----------



## violadude

schuberkovich said:


> Ok how about this (the orchestral part is reduced):
> View attachment 58888


Is that the second movement of Barber's violin concerto?


----------



## schuberkovich

It is indeed! Well done


----------



## violadude

Sorry for the blueness.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Sorry for the blueness.
> 
> View attachment 58933


Is that Rachmaninov?


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is that Rachmaninov?


Yes, it is...................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Yes, it is...................


A prelude? 

......


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A prelude?
> 
> ......


Yup.............................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Yup.............................


Well you should have blacked out the Cyrillic in the bottom corner then.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well you should have blacked out the Cyrillic in the bottom corner then.


Dammit, I didn't see that.


----------



## trazom

Stop responding with one-sentence replies and post a new score, you guys are being homogenous.


----------



## schuberkovich

Ok this one is quite hard:


----------



## violadude

schuberkovich said:


> Ok this one is quite hard:
> View attachment 58954


Is it Prokofiev's 2nd string quartet?


----------



## Guest

schuberkovich said:


> Ok this one is quite hard:
> View attachment 58954


Nice and crispy, though!


----------



## schuberkovich

violadude said:


> Is it Prokofiev's 2nd string quartet?


Yes, well done! Amazingly underrated piece


----------



## Guest

So come on, ViolaDude, keep the momentum going, post something !


----------



## violadude

Alright, alright


----------



## schuberkovich

violadude said:


> Alright, alright
> 
> View attachment 58991


Any hints?
(15 character tyranny)


----------



## AndyTownend

Interesting, I haven't got a name for you, but I like the game. The cello solo at the start must be a clue, and the orchestration is simple, no horns either. Could it be 18th century?


----------



## violadude

schuberkovich said:


> Any hints?
> (15 character tyranny)


The composer is a late 19th-Early 20th century composer.


----------



## AndyTownend

Complete guess...Holst.


----------



## Guest

Andy, could be, could be... come on Viola, time to put us out of our misery !


----------



## schuberkovich

Yeah I thought maybe Sibelius but I don't recognise it...


----------



## musicrom

I think I probably figured it out, but I cheated.  
The URL that's blocked in red isn't actually fully blocked out.

(Nielsen 2?)


----------



## violadude

musicrom said:


> I think I probably figured it out, but I cheated.
> The URL that's blocked in red isn't actually fully blocked out.
> 
> (Nielsen 2?)


Yup. That's correct.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

^It really had to be either him or Sibelius, but the ornamentation gives it away. All that 6/4 stuff, all those folk-like melodic patterns...


----------



## musicrom

Here's one that hopefully someone can figure out.


----------



## CBD

musicrom said:


> View attachment 59827
> 
> 
> Here's one that hopefully someone can figure out.


Jumped the gun.


----------



## musicrom

musicrom said:


> View attachment 59827
> 
> 
> Here's one that hopefully someone can figure out.


Not really a hint, but taking a look at the instrumentation itself should help limit the possibilities quite a bit.


----------



## CBD

Found it. It's Passacaglia for Violin and Viola by Halvorsen.


----------



## musicrom

CBD said:


> Found it. It's Passacaglia for Violin and Viola by Halvorsen.


That's right! It's based off of the Passacaille from Handel's Suite in G minor for harpsichord.

Your turn to post (if you wish to)!


----------



## CBD

...............................................


----------



## musicrom

^ I don't know. Any hints?


----------



## CBD

It is the earliest "atonal" piece I know of.


----------



## musicrom

CBD said:


> It is the earliest "atonal" piece I know of.


Hmm. Could it be Liszt's _Bagatelle sans tonalité_?


----------



## Lord Lance

CBD said:


> View attachment 60433
> 
> ...............................................


Bach-Wilhelmj's Air on the G string [Cheated]

Which's work sheet music have I uploaded?

View attachment 60802


----------



## trazom

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Bach-Wilhelmj's Air on the G string [Cheated]
> 
> Which's work sheet music have I uploaded?
> 
> View attachment 60802


Mozart's Overture to the Marriage of Figaro.


----------



## Lord Lance

trazom said:


> Mozart's Overture to the Marriage of Figaro.


Not even close.


----------



## trazom

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Not even close.


It's not? I must be going psychotic again.


----------



## Guest

Certainly the cello and bass part of some classical-era piece - maybe a piano or violin concerto?


----------



## violadude

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Bach-Wilhelmj's Air on the G string [Cheated]
> 
> Which's work sheet music have I uploaded?
> 
> View attachment 60802


How is it not the Marriage of Figaro Overture?


----------



## Guest

Yup, I just checked and see that it _*is*_ as *Trazom* and *ViolaDude* have said.


----------



## PetrB

Rehearsal no 1 in the score, the next six bars or so, sight sing it, play through it, _overture to Il Nozze di Figaro,_ 'Celli and VBassi part, _sans doubt._


----------



## Lord Lance

TalkingHead said:


> Yup, I just checked and see that it _*is*_ as *Trazom* and *ViolaDude* have said.


I think *I* would know about the piece I have uploaded. It's not Marriage of Figaro. Not a concerto.

The piece is a _slightly_ different and tough. Kudos to anyone who guesses it correctly.


----------



## violadude

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> I think *I* would know about the piece I have uploaded. It's not Marriage of Figaro. Not a concerto.
> 
> The piece is a _slightly_ different and tough. Kudos to anyone who guesses it correctly.


Is it a massive quotation of Marriage of Figaro from some polystylistic post-modern piece?


----------



## Lord Lance

violadude said:


> Is it a massive quotation of Marriage of Figaro from some polystylistic post-modern piece?


No clue on what "polystylistic post-modern" means.

HINT: No relation to Mozart.


----------



## violadude

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> No clue on what "polystylistic post-modern" means.
> 
> HINT: No relation to Mozart.


What era?

..........................


----------



## Lord Lance

violadude said:


> What era?
> 
> ..........................


Isn't this cheating? I already gave a hint.


----------



## satoru

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Isn't this cheating? I already gave a hint.


Could this be P.D.Q. Bach's "The Abduction of Figaro"? I couldn't find the overture so I'm not sure at all but just guessing from the title.


----------



## Lord Lance

satoru said:


> Could this be P.D.Q. Bach's "The Abduction of Figaro"? I couldn't find the overture so I'm not sure at all but just guessing from the title.


For the last time, no Figaro relation. At all.


----------



## Lord Lance

Even Petr Uncle seems to think its Figaro. For greater clarity [and reducing the difficulty] here's another passage:

View attachment 61000


----------



## violadude

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Even Petr Uncle seems to think its Figaro. For greater clarity [and reducing the difficulty] here's another passage:
> 
> View attachment 61000


That looks like a simplified version of the Waltz movement from Belioz's Symphonie Fantastique.

That previous example was still Marriage of Figaro Overture for sure, though. Not sure what happened there, maybe you accidentally posted the wrong file.


----------



## Mahlerian

violadude said:


> That looks like a simplified version of the Waltz movement from Belioz's Symphonie Fantastique.


That's what I thought too, but why is it in G major instead of A?


----------



## Lord Lance

Mahlerian said:


> That's what I thought too, but why is it in G major instead of A?


That is the question. 

You're on the correct path, guys. *Think something along familiar lines.*

[Coming up: Obscure works!]


----------



## Lord Lance

violadude said:


> That looks like a simplified version of the Waltz movement from Belioz's Symphonie Fantastique.
> 
> That previous example was still Marriage of Figaro Overture for sure, though. Not sure what happened there, maybe you accidentally posted the wrong file.


I checked at least four times before downloading and uploading the file. Perhaps the composer was paying tribute? Or maybe parodying?


----------



## violadude

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> I checked at least four times before downloading and uploading the file. Perhaps the composer was paying tribute? Or maybe parodying?


Is it something by Berio or Schnittke?


----------



## Lord Lance

violadude said:


> Is it something by Berio or Schnittke?


Going down the wrong path again.... Neither.


----------



## trazom

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Perhaps the composer was paying tribute? Or maybe parodying?


Well, paying tribute for an entire page in the same key, note for note from the cello/bass part to The Marriage of Figaro overture. So even if it is a very large and blatant parody or tribute, how can you say there's no relation between the two pieces? Do you use Earth logic?


----------



## Lord Lance

trazom said:


> Well, paying tribute for an entire page in the same key, note for note from the cello/bass part to The Marriage of Figaro overture. So even if it is a very large and blatant parody or tribute, how can you say there's no relation between the two pieces? Do you use Earth logic?


Since the works are from two entirely different periods, *fact *is my logic is fine.

I'm hinting irritation at constant failure. That's why your last sentence was slightly condescending.

EDIT II: What's Mars logic? Or Jupiter logic? :-D


----------



## Guest

This is my last shot, after a bit of internet searching: *John Corigliano's* _The Ghosts of Versailles_?


----------



## Lord Lance

OK. I give this a day. I want to move on to other composition for this thread....

Hint: Work for solo piano


----------



## violadude

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> OK. I give this a day. I want to move on to other composition for this thread....
> 
> Hint: Work for solo piano


Is it an original piano work or a transcription or paraphrase?


----------



## Lord Lance

violadude said:


> Is it an original piano work or a transcription or paraphrase?


Its a transcription of Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique by Liszt for solo piano. *Violadude* and *Mahlerian* got it. Congrats.

Sorry if the scores were misleading.

Guess the next work [Not a transcription]:
View attachment 61100


----------



## Guest

Dear Ludwig,
If you click on the image you uploaded in *post #752*, what do you see?


----------



## Lord Lance

TalkingHead said:


> Dear Ludwig,
> If you click on the image you uploaded in *post #752*, what do you see?


Dozens of notes...


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> That looks like a simplified version of the Waltz movement from Belioz's Symphonie Fantastique.





Mahlerian said:


> That's what I thought too, but why is it in G major instead of A?


_Simplified is the clue and answer both, I think._

Simplified for the beginner, early level player; transposed to G (one sharp) from A (three sharps -- Lions, tigers, bears, and three sharps! Oh My###) to less terrify any who look at it in the store, thinking to buy it and take it home to play.


----------



## Lord Lance

PetrB said:


> _Simplified is the clue and answer both, I think._
> 
> Simplified for the beginner, early level player; transposed to G (one sharp) from A (three sharps -- Lions, tigers, bears, and three sharps! Oh My###) to less terrify any who look at it in the store, thinking to buy it and take it home to play.


But, who simplified it?


----------



## Lord Lance

Another work for people to guess if the previous one didn't strike them:

View attachment 61118


----------



## trazom

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Dozens of notes...


You posted scores from two different pieces, they weren't even for the same instrument. Only the second photo you uploaded was for piano sheet music. Did you notice that one contained the grand staff while the first only had a single staff and used C clef? Also, both were in different keys.

Anyways, for the next piece, I'm not sure what that is. Maybe someone else knows.


----------



## Guest

Why don't you post something, Trazom, I'm sure it's your turn.


----------



## trazom

I actually have to leave now anyways, but we can go with Ludwig Van Beethoven just posted since they were anxious to post that piece. Also, i enjoy guessing more than posting new scores anyways.

Here's the next piece:



Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Another work for people to guess if the previous one didn't strike them:
> 
> View attachment 61118


----------



## Lord Lance

trazom said:


> I actually have to leave now anyways, but we can go with Ludwig Van Beethoven just posted since they were anxious to post that piece. Also, i enjoy guessing more than posting new scores anyways.
> 
> Here's the next piece:


As I should be!

We're taking turns?


----------



## musicrom

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Another work for people to guess if the previous one didn't strike them:
> 
> View attachment 61118


Hint?

And also, yes, we normally take turns - whoever guesses the piece first gets to post a new piece, unless they don't want to.


----------



## Lord Lance

musicrom said:


> Hint?
> 
> And also, yes, we normally take turns - whoever guesses the piece first gets to post a new piece, unless they don't want to.


I'm sorry but I have completely forgotten the name of my posted work.

I've posted another work's sheet music earlier [post #779]. It has been over three days and no one has guessed the work, I'll state the answer: *Medtner's Second Piano Concerto*.

Whoever wants to go next should upload their work's score.


----------



## musicrom

I guess I'll post a new one.


----------



## omega

musicrom said:


> I guess I'll post a new one.
> 
> View attachment 61608











*Moussorgski*
_The Hut on Hen's Legs_ (from _Pictures of an Exhibition)_


----------



## omega

What about this one?


----------



## Mahlerian

The lead-up to the big C major theme of the finale of Brahms' First?


----------



## omega

Yes, sir!

........


----------



## Mahlerian

Okay then. I don't have a good PDF of this score, so I've recreated it as well as I possibly could. This is the opening of a work for orchestra, and there is nothing else playing during this segment.


----------



## omega

Absolutely wonderful!

Mr. Albertfallickwang will soon be able to tell you his impressions about the whole piece! :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

Indeed. Perhaps my hints were too liberal. I had thought it might be a little more difficult.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

You could have chosen one of the sections with glissandi, or that short bassoon ostinato, or the ending of the adagio, or...


----------



## omega

This is the theme of the last movement of a symphony... which one ?


----------



## musicrom

omega said:


> This is the theme of the last movement of a symphony... which one ?
> 
> View attachment 61776


Don't know. Just bumping the thread. Looks maybe slightly familiar.

EDIT: Just a shot in the dark: Schubert's 3rd? It looks a little bit tarantella-like.


----------



## omega

musicrom said:


> Just a shot in the dark: Schubert's 3rd? It looks a little bit tarantella-like.


Right in the target !


----------



## musicrom

omega said:


> Right in the target !


Wow, that was unexpected! Here's one:


----------



## satoru

musicrom said:


> Wow, that was unexpected! Here's one:
> 
> View attachment 62541


No one to answer yet?? OK, I'll do it.

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5, mov IV.

The first piece I played in an orchestra. Still remember the goosebumps I got!


----------



## trazom

satoru said:


> No one to answer yet?? OK, I'll do it.
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5, mov IV.
> 
> The first piece I played in an orchestra. Still remember the goosebumps I got!


It's your turn now. I'm assuming your answer is correct since you seem to know the piece very well.


----------



## satoru

trazom said:


> It's your turn now. I'm assuming your answer is correct since you seem to know the piece very well.


Yeah, I don't think I made a mistake here...

Here is the score. It's obviously a string quartet. It is by a well known composer but I guess not many people have heard this particular piece.


----------



## Mahlerian

Hmm...a hint?

What's the tempo marking?


----------



## satoru

Mahlerian said:


> Hmm...a hint?
> 
> What's the tempo marking?


The tempo marking is "Quasi Allegro". The composer is from 20th century and is quite well known (I believe all of us have heard at least one of his composition). He is not from a major European country but got his training there. He wrote 17 string quartets which marked his entire life, like Beethoven, Haydn and Shostakovich, so by listening through them, you can get a glimpse of a trace of his life as a composer. Unfortunately, there are only two sets of CDs for all of his string quartets, but luckily both performances are of high quality.

Enough hints or too few??


----------



## Mahlerian

Villa-Lobos, maybe?


----------



## satoru

Mahlerian said:


> Villa-Lobos, maybe?


Right on! Which was the leading clue? Seventeen string quartets??


----------



## Mahlerian

satoru said:


> Right on! Which was the leading clue? Seventeen string quartets??


I didn't look it up, but I remembered that he had written a lot. That, plus the fact that he wasn't from a major European country.


----------



## Mahlerian

Once again, this is from a work for full orchestra.


----------



## Rhombic

Mahlerian said:


> I didn't look it up, but I remembered that he had written a lot. That, plus the fact that he wasn't from a major European country.


In fact, Villa-Lobos is not from Europe anyway...


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> Once again, this is from a work for full orchestra.
> View attachment 63233


Bruckner 4th Symphony, fourth movement, 1874 version.


----------



## Guest

I offer my turn to the next taker ...


----------



## Mahlerian

TalkingHead said:


> Bruckner 4th Symphony, fourth movement, 1874 version.


I'm impressed. Did you recognize it right off?


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> I'm impressed. Did you recognize it right off?


Yes, I did. I prefer the later version, what about you?


----------



## Mahlerian

TalkingHead said:


> Yes, I did. I prefer the later version, what about you?


The later version is more coherent, for sure, but I miss some of the fascinating developments of the themes that were scrapped in favor of more or less rote motivic repetition, especially in the first movement. I might even go as far as to say I think the first movement of the original version is better. I do think the finale is not nearly as successful in its original version, especially as it lacks that funereal music in C minor to contrast with the second theme group.


----------



## omega

Which Overture is this?


----------



## musicrom

omega said:


> Which Overture is this?
> View attachment 63427
> View attachment 63428


A hint, perhaps?


----------



## omega

Of course! I admit it is not an easy one.

This extract includes a quotation from _ La Marseillaise_. In fact, the composer quoted it in one of his _Lieder_
The title refers to an idyll by Goethe.
The composer has been chosen for a _Saturday Symphony Thread_ quite recently.


----------



## musicrom

omega said:


> Of course! I admit it is not an easy one.
> 
> This extract includes a quotation from _ La Marseillaise_. In fact, the composer quoted it in one of his _Lieder_
> The title refers to an idyll by Goethe.
> The composer has been chosen for a _Saturday Symphony Thread_ quite recently.


Well, I can't say I've ever heard of it until now, but it looks like it's the Overture to "Hermann and Dorothea," by Robert Schumann, probably.


----------



## omega

musicrom said:


> Well, I can't say I've ever heard of it until now, but it looks like it's the Overture to "Hermann and Dorothea," by Robert Schumann, probably.


It is! 

_______


----------



## musicrom

A hopefully easier overture:


----------



## musicrom

musicrom said:


> A hopefully easier overture:
> 
> View attachment 64292


Maybe I chose a more difficult part of the overture? Here's another extract from the same piece:


----------



## satoru

musicrom said:


> Maybe I chose a more difficult part of the overture? Here's another extract from the same piece:
> View attachment 64719


Yeah, the first post was difficult but second potion was far easier to recognize by it's distinct motifs. Overture to La gazza ladra by Rossini, right? After recognizing the piece, I could see the first post is near the end of the piece.


----------



## musicrom

satoru said:


> Yeah, the first post was difficult but second potion was far easier to recognize by it's distinct motifs. Overture to La gazza ladra by Rossini, right? After recognizing the piece, I could see the first post is near the end of the piece.


Yep, I was trying to make it slightly more difficult by avoiding the major motifs of the piece at first, but I guess that made it too difficult because there was little to grasp from that excerpt. Good job though - your turn!


----------



## satoru

I'll post one tonight. Stay tuned!

Thanks


----------



## satoru

Here is the score. The tempo is allegro. Maybe too easy?


----------



## musicrom

I feel like I should know it, but I'm not coming up with anything. Surely somebody else might know?


----------



## musicrom

Well, I have concluded that I have absolutely no idea. I could guess, but my guess would probably be embarrassingly wrong, so I will abstain. Maybe a hint? Considering you said "Maybe too easy?" I would assume someone here would know without any hints, but I have no idea if people are still looking at this thread.


----------



## omega

musicrom said:


> I have no idea if people are still looking at this thread.


I do. But I don't have the faintest idea for this one


----------



## MagneticGhost

I've been scratching my head over this one too.
Is there a clue in the fact that it's scored for Horns and Trombones but no Trumpets!!


----------



## Rhombic

Right, here is my proposed one. I have a few non-spoiler hints in case they are needed.


----------



## Celloman

satoru said:


> Here is the score. The tempo is allegro. Maybe too easy?
> 
> View attachment 64906


Is this Hindemith?


----------



## musicrom

Rhombic said:


> View attachment 66275
> 
> 
> Right, here is my proposed one. I have a few non-spoiler hints in case they are needed.


I think I figured it out, but I cheated. Maybe give one of your non-spoiler hints so someone else might be able to get it.


----------



## Rhombic

musicrom said:


> I think I figured it out, but I cheated. Maybe give one of your non-spoiler hints so someone else might be able to get it.


OK.
1. - It is in the list of TC's 100 recommended symphonies AND it has already been one of the saturday symphonies.


----------



## Rhombic

musicrom said:


> I think I figured it out, but I cheated. Maybe give one of your non-spoiler hints so someone else might be able to get it.


By the way, send me a private message or something to see if you are correct


----------



## musicrom

Ok... since nobody's answering, it's Myaskovsky's 6th. Somebody else, please post the next score.


----------



## Mahlerian

Your wish is my command.


----------



## Guest

*Brahms Piano Quartet N° 1, Op. 25* (Rondo alla Zingarese).
Could someone please take my turn and post something. Thanks!


----------



## CBD

I've got this!


----------



## Guest

That's the *Hammerklavier*, from the _Adagio e sostenuto_.
Could someone take my turn for me, please? Thanks.


----------



## MagneticGhost

satoru said:


> Here is the score. The tempo is allegro. Maybe too easy?
> 
> View attachment 64906


I'm still waiting to find out what this one was. Has Satoru left the building?!


----------



## musicrom

MagneticGhost said:


> I'm still waiting to find out what this one was. Has Satoru left the building?!


I don't know, but here's a new score:


----------



## musicrom

musicrom said:


> I don't know, but here's a new score:
> 
> View attachment 68043


Small hint: This is an overture from the first half of the 19th century.


----------



## musicrom

musicrom said:


> Small hint: This is an overture from the first half of the 19th century.


I guess since nobody's answering, and it's been almost two weeks, I might as well just say that this is from Weber's Overture to Oberon. Somebody else, please post a new score.


----------



## CBD

Here you go.


----------



## kanishknishar

*Anyone still playing this thing?*

Here's my piece for y'all to guess:







​


----------



## Guest

Can't say that I recognize it ... wait, can it be Liszt?


----------



## violadude

TalkingHead said:


> Can't say that I recognize it ... wait, can it be Liszt?


Yup, Liebestraum #3.


----------



## violadude

z


CBD said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 68951


Prokofiev, piano sonata #2, finale.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Yay I'm glad this thread was finally resurrected.... pun intended...

But I play terribly at this game so, I won't get anything unless it's Russian music or something otherwise famous outside of Russia.

New round!


----------



## kanishknishar

TalkingHead said:


> Can't say that I recognize it ... wait, can it be Liszt?





violadude said:


> Yup, Liebestraum #3.


Ding-ding! Right answer.


----------



## Guest

Herrenvolk said:


> Ding-ding! Right answer.


Dear Herrenvolk, I only guessed right because the image you posted had "liszt.png" printed in the bottom left corner !!!


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yay I'm glad this thread was finally resurrected.... pun intended...
> 
> But I play terribly at this game so, I won't get anything unless it's Russian music or something otherwise famous outside of Russia.
> 
> New round!
> 
> View attachment 82886


Don't recognize it, sorry.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> Don't recognize it, sorry.


   (click)

Another one:


----------



## Guest

Can't say I recognize this .... wait, is it by that Korean composer Yahoooo?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Come onnnnn guys! :tiphat:

I'm trying to edum'rcate y'all! *hiccups*

'tsalright. Let someone else name it out publicly eventually without clicking my answer links. Same for the other piano piece I posted.

Have a good cry just looking at the notes and hearing it in your head:









musicrom's special QUIZBOWL ROUND  (note the 2:5 hemiola!):


----------



## musicrom

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Come onnnnn guys! :tiphat:
> 
> I'm trying to edum'rcate y'all! *hiccups*
> 
> 'tsalright. Let someone else name it out publicly eventually without clicking my answer links. Same for the other piano piece I posted.
> 
> Have a good cry just looking at the notes and hearing it in your head:
> 
> View attachment 83068
> 
> 
> musicrom's special QUIZBOWL ROUND  (note the 2:5 hemiola!):
> 
> View attachment 83069


I think I finally figured it out. That's from the scherzo of Rimsky-Korsakov's 3rd symphony, right? I knew it seemed familiar! Of course R-K thought this movement (in the always-challenging quintuple meter) made conductors hesitant to perform the piece.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

musicrom said:


> I think I finally figured it out. That's from the scherzo of Rimsky-Korsakov's 3rd symphony, right? I knew it seemed familiar! Of course R-K thought this movement (in the always-challenging quintuple meter) made conductors hesitant to perform the piece.


Yay! Correct!

With cautious optimism we will believe your theory applies today.


----------



## musicrom

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yay I'm glad this thread was finally resurrected.... pun intended...
> 
> But I play terribly at this game so, I won't get anything unless it's Russian music or something otherwise famous outside of Russia.
> 
> New round!
> 
> View attachment 82886


After doing some research, I believe this is Granados' _Valses poéticos_.

(Btw, you posted a bunch of sheet music - we usually take turns posting 1 score at a time and wait until someone figures it out or enough time has passed for the poster to let us know what the piece is)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

musicrom said:


> After doing some research, I believe this is Granados' _Valses poéticos_.
> 
> (Btw, you posted a bunch of sheet music - we usually take turns posting 1 score at a time and wait until someone figures it out or enough time has passed for the poster to let us know what the piece is)


Again correct! Right, I was posting a bunch hoping _one _would get figured out cuz sometimes my choices are impossible. 

You go ahead, you got 2 of mine. Someone may eventually the others.


----------



## musicrom

Ok then, here's one:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

musicrom said:


> Ok then, here's one:
> 
> View attachment 83177


You know how I figured this one out? I sightread the main melody on my flute. Sounded pretty good that way! :lol:

Scriabin Sonata no. 5 (when it gets jivin')


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This one will make you go  !


----------



## musicrom

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This one will make you go  !
> 
> View attachment 83664


Is that the opening to the second movement of Borodin's 2nd symphony?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

musicrom said:


> Is that the opening to the second movement of Borodin's 2nd symphony?


Yup! BOWWWWwwwwwwww

A very unusual beginning to a scherzo, one of the most unusual I think. Thus, very effective.


----------



## musicrom

Here's a new one:


----------



## Guest

I do recognize that, but I can't place it for the life of me. Certainly from an opera (Italian, 19th century or maybe French employing "Italianate" clichés). Can you give us a little clue, Musicrom?


----------



## Guest

Something "fandango"?


----------



## Mahlerian

musicrom said:


> Here's a new one:
> 
> View attachment 84030


Funiculi, Funicula? Looks like it.

AH, could it be Richard Strauss's Aus Italien?


----------



## Guest

^That's it! Funiculi, Funicula !!


----------



## Guest




----------



## musicrom

Mahlerian said:


> Funiculi, Funicula? Looks like it.
> 
> AH, could it be Richard Strauss's Aus Italien?


Indeed. The theme comes from Luigi Denza's "Funiculi, Funicula", but the score itself is from _Aus Italien_. Strauss believed the theme to be from a folk song, but it was not, and Denza filed a lawsuit for Strauss's use of his music, and eventually won.

Your turn, Mahlerian!


----------



## Mahlerian

Have at it!


----------



## Guest

OK, to hazard a guess, I'd say Messiaen (or maybe Boulez).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

musicrom said:


> Indeed. The theme comes from Luigi Denza's "Funiculi, Funicula", but the score itself is from _Aus Italien_. Strauss believed the theme to be from a folk song, but it was not, and Denza filed a lawsuit for Strauss's use of his music, and eventually won.


Or was that RK's un-sued version that you posted? :devil:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

TalkingHead said:


> OK, to hazard a guess, I'd say Messiaen (or maybe Boulez).


Yeah, looks like the Oiseaux Exotiques. Several features point to it. I wouldn't know what movement though.


----------



## Mahlerian

TalkingHead said:


> OK, to hazard a guess, I'd say Messiaen (or maybe Boulez).


It's not _Messiaen_...


----------



## musicrom

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Or was that RK's un-sued version that you posted? :devil:


Nope. That one's not available on IMSLP, unfortunately.

Even if it was, though, I think it would be too obvious to post an R-K score given my avatar. :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

No more guesses? I thought you were getting very close already.


----------



## Guest

Sorry, Mahlerian, I've been too busy to follow this thread. 
Are we on-track with *Boulez*?


----------



## Mahlerian

TalkingHead said:


> Sorry, Mahlerian, I've been too busy to follow this thread.
> Are we on-track with *Boulez*?


Yes! Care to guess the piece?


----------



## violadude

Mahlerian said:


> Yes! Care to guess the piece?


Piano Sonata #2


----------



## Mahlerian

violadude said:


> Piano Sonata #2


Congratulations, and thanks for reviving the thread.


----------



## violadude

Mahlerian said:


> Congratulations, and thanks for reviving the thread.


No problem. I miss it.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Étude pour les quartes


----------



## violadude

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Étude pour les quartes


Yup! ......................


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

. .


----------



## omega

Something by Philip Glass ?


----------



## Mahlerian

Ligeti's Double Concerto?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Mahlerian is correct, it's the beginning of the second movement.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Mahlerian is correct, it's the beginning of the second movement.


Damn, I knew it looked similar...


----------



## Mahlerian

Guess away!


----------



## hustlefan

Mozart, Gigue, K 574, also used by Tchaikovsky as the first movement of his Suite #4 for orchestra, "Mozartiana"


----------



## Mahlerian

Right in one. Feel free to post an excerpt.


----------



## hustlefan

View attachment 86024


Hope I did the upload correctly...


----------



## Mahlerian

Any hints, perhaps?


----------



## hustlefan

It's an early work by a very famous composer and the tempo indication of the movement is Adagio non troppo.
Another hint: it was performed earlier this month by the Chicago Symphony


----------



## omega

hustlefan said:


> View attachment 86024
> 
> 
> Hope I did the upload correctly...


The 3rd movement of Brahms' _First Serenade_ ?


----------



## hustlefan

Correct! Your turn...


----------



## Mahlerian

Since no one else has taken this up...


----------



## Guest

Schubert? (Wild guess.)


----------



## Mahlerian

Nope, not Schubert.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> Since no one else has taken this up...
> 
> View attachment 86966


doo re mi laaa-ti do? That piece is on the tip of my tongue. So not Schubert....

Mendelssohn?


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> doo re mi laaa-ti do? That piece is on the tip of my tongue. So not Schubert....
> 
> Mendelssohn?


Nope, not him either.

My image of the score is very carefully doctored to remove something that might make it too easy to look up even if you don't know the music.


----------



## hustlefan

Is the second line from the bottom a vocal line for tenor?


----------



## Mahlerian

hustlefan said:


> Is the second line from the bottom a vocal line for tenor?


Yes, hence the use of tenor clef and the unusually wide space between it and the bass line.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Something by Rossini?


----------



## Mahlerian

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Something by Rossini?


Not him either.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

But is it early romantic opera? Since you probably removed the text...


----------



## Mahlerian

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> But is it early romantic opera? Since you probably removed the text...


It is from an opera, but not early Romantic.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is it Italian and between 1680 and 1750?


----------



## Mahlerian

It is not by an Italian composer nor was it written between 1680 and 1750.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wait..........

Is it Mozart?


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Wait..........
> 
> Is it Mozart?


It is indeed Mozart.


----------



## hustlefan

Fuor del mar from Idomeneo?


----------



## Mahlerian

hustlefan said:


> Fuor del mar from Idomeneo?


Yes! Your turn now.

(I was surprised Huilusoittaja didn't get it, as she played flute in Idomeneo once, I believe.)


----------



## hustlefan

Should be an easy one:

View attachment 87109


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I know, but won't tell!


----------



## hustlefan

The instrumentation should give it away if nothing else...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> Yes! Your turn now.
> 
> (I was surprised Huilusoittaja didn't get it, as she played flute in Idomeneo once, I believe.)


I know, I recognized it lol but I just wanted to ask one detail at a time and then I forgot about this thread. Idomeneo would have been my next question, but I didn't know what aria. Yep, I have played it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

hustlefan said:


> Should be an easy one:
> 
> View attachment 87109


Ooh ooh! Verklarte Nacht by Schoenberg?


----------



## hustlefan

Yes, that's right - you get to play after all!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hmm what to pick...


----------



## hustlefan

Is it from a Russian symphony?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

hustlefan said:


> Is it from a Russian symphony?


Yup............. just listen to the beginnings of every single movement of every single Russian symphony and you'll eventually get it! :tiphat:


----------



## hustlefan

I know the answer but want to give someone else a chance, so I'll ask,

Was it written between 1900 and 1905?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

hustlefan said:


> I know the answer but want to give someone else a chance, so I'll ask,
> 
> Was it written between 1900 and 1905?


Yup 

..................................


----------



## hustlefan

Well, to keep the thread going, I'll say scherzo from Symphony #7, "Pastoral", by Glazunov.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Holy crap, I didn't know that someone answered correctly, I forgot to look at this thread. Hustle was right! :lol:

Anyone wanna resurrect this thread a year later?  We can just imagine that it was Aug 18 _2017 _when this thread was last used, not a whole *ahem* year later.


----------



## Crystal

I'm sure you can recognize this easily.


----------



## Bettina

Crystal said:


> I'm sure you can recognize this easily.
> View attachment 96997


First movement of Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata.


----------



## Taplow

To make things a little more interesting, I present to you ... a portion of the second violin part!









Guess the score! :tiphat:


----------



## hustlefan

Rossini, Barber of Seville overture


----------



## hustlefan

This is a more difficult one. Hint: it was composed in the 18th century.


----------



## Taplow

hustlefan said:


> Rossini, Barber of Seville overture


Well done. :tiphat:


----------



## Taplow

hustlefan said:


> This is a more difficult one. Hint: it was composed in the 18th century.
> 
> View attachment 97008


Mozart - Maurerische Trauermusik K.477


----------



## hustlefan

Correct, good for you


----------

